# Chiudere



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
Entrambi con figli
Ci siamo innamorati

Lui dice che non è più innamorato della moglie sta x il figlio che ha problemi(verissimo)
Ho sbagliato e sono piena di sensi di colpa
Non è stata evasione ma ricerca di affetto che a casa non c’era più(sbagliato lo so)

Solo che è dura 
L’altro dice per oggi questo possiamo viverci non voglio perderti e so che c’è del sentimento vero anche se io per prima codarda ipocrita cosa volete non potrei mandare all’aria due famiglie
Solo è dura rinunciare a chi si vuole un mondo di bene
s.


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> *2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> *Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...


Se in 2 anni vi siete visti una ventina di volte (1 volta al mese circa) che rapporto avete avuto?
Dici che c'è del sentimento essendovi visti 1 volta al mese?


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se in 2 anni vi siete visti una ventina di volte (1 volta al mese circa) che rapporto avete avuto?
> Dici che c'è del sentimento essendovi visti 1 volta al mese?


 me lo chiedevo pure io


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo pure io


Secondo me è stato travisato il significato "sentimento"


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> 2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...


sei fortunata donna..e'raro che sia qua'a quest'ora..ma la cosa mi tocca,,anche noi ci vediamo con la stessa frequenza,da oltre 1 anno..ma amore proprio no.c'e'stima simpatia affetto,lei e'un pochino gelosa,anche ora mi ha ''messo in guardia''..ma amore non puo'essere.Pensaci bene...voi siete messi come noi...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> 2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...


dovevi prova' a starce tutti i giorni anziche' na' vorta ar mese cosi' vedevi la rottura dei cojoni massima e te disintossicavi a razzo...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me è stato travisato il significato "sentimento"


bè allora dovrebbero andare tutti e due a ripetizione.....dovrebbero essere grandini visto che hanno già tutti e due famiglia


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei fortunata donna..e'raro che sia qua'a quest'ora..ma la cosa mi tocca,,anche noi ci vediamo con la stessa frequenza,da oltre 1 anno..ma amore proprio no.c'e'stima simpatia affetto,lei e'un pochino gelosa,anche ora mi ha ''messo in guardia''..ma amore non puo'essere.Pensaci bene...voi siete messi come noi...


Ciao gattone.


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dovevi prova' a starce tutti i giorni anziche' na' vorta ar mese cosi' vedevi la rottura dei cojoni massima e te disintossicavi a razzo...
> 
> ahahahah


:up:


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> bè allora dovrebbero andare tutti e due a ripetizione.....dovrebbero essere grandini visto che hanno già tutti e due famiglia


Secondo me stanno molto bene assieme, hanno trovato un'intesa dal punto di vista sessuale, riescono a ritagliarsi degli spazi solo per loro due. Da quì dichiarare che esiste del sentimento .... boh.
Ovviamente sarebbe necessario identificare chiaramente che cosa si intende per sentimento.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me stanno molto bene assieme, hanno trovato un'intesa dal punto di vista sessuale, riescono a ritagliarsi degli spazi solo per loro due. Da quì dichiarare che esiste del sentimento .... boh.
> Ovviamente sarebbe necessario identificare chiaramente che cosa si intende per sentimento.


Si certo probabilmente è così sentimento è un'altra cosa avete ragione
Però sto spazio va chiuso adesso

Solo fa un po’ male
E lui insiste che invece è una cosa bella perché obbligarci
Per due coniugi e 3 figli dico io
moralista forse
Grazie cmq


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si certo probabilmente è così sentimento è un'altra cosa avete ragione
> Però sto spazio va chiuso adesso
> 
> Solo fa un po’ male
> ...


infilarci anche il moralismo a scoppio ritardato visto che so' due anni che ti fai inzuppare il biscottino me pare come minimo ridicolo...

ahahahah


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infilarci anche il moralismo a scoppio ritardato visto che so' due anni che ti fai inzuppare il biscottino me pare come minimo ridicolo...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infilarci anche il moralismo a scoppio ritardato visto che so' due anni che ti fai inzuppare il biscottino me pare come minimo ridicolo...
> 
> ahahahah


buongiorno Stè :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

in effetti

inferno assicurato quindi

grazie di nuovo

simo


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si un pò di ritardo :rotfl:ma non tanto poi dai.....ognuno ha i suoi tempi


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> si un pò di ritardo :rotfl:ma non tanto poi dai.....ognuno ha i suoi tempi


Già. C'è chi è veloce e c'è chi è lento. ma questa però è sempre una prerogativa maschile. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei fortunata donna..e'raro che sia qua'a quest'ora..ma la cosa mi tocca,,anche noi ci vediamo con la stessa frequenza,da oltre 1 anno..ma amore proprio no.c'e'stima simpatia affetto,lei e'un pochino gelosa,anche ora mi ha ''messo in guardia''..ma amore non puo'essere.Pensaci bene...voi siete messi come noi...


ho pensato subito anche io che avesse avuto un gran culo a beccarti....certe persone hanno proprio tutte le fortune...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno Stè :rotfl:


cia' simo'..


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao gattone.



ciao felina..prima di cominciare vista cosa simpaticissima su corriere.it..filmato di rissa tra mici..sedata da due cani!!guardalo..tropo bello


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> 2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...


per quale motivo non cerchi un affetto vero con una relazione e un rapporto vero? sei prigioniera di tuo marito? ti ricatta? è totò riina? a parte l'ironia, spiega un po' per quale assurdo motivo si sta in un matrimonio per più di 2 anni (immagino che prima di cercare affetto fuori ci hai ben pensato e quindi la mancanza di tuo marito è ben più lunga di due anni) e non si cerca di uscirne


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ho pensato subito anche io che avesse avuto un gran culo a beccarti....certe persone hanno proprio tutte le fortune...



certo che l'ha avuto e mi tiene ben stretto..sai come e' mica sono un'invornito come te..basta vedere lo schifo di avatar che metti...senza offesa eh ..patacca..:mexican:


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao felina..prima di cominciare vista cosa simpaticissima su corriere.it..filmato di rissa tra mici..sedata da due cani!!guardalo..tropo bello


Visto. :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Visto. :rotfl:


ti mando un bel verde !!!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che l'ha avuto e mi tiene ben stretto..sai come e' mica sono un'invornito come te..basta vedere lo schifo di avatar che metti...senza offesa eh ..patacca..:mexican:


figurati...continua così che la differenza tra forma e contenuto la fai vedere benissimo...senza offesa eh....pagliaccio


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dovevi prova' a starce tutti i giorni anziche' na' vorta ar mese cosi' vedevi la rottura dei cojoni massima e te disintossicavi a razzo...
> 
> ahahahah



Peccato non poterti approvare!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> 2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...



Perdonami ma io quando leggo alcune cose mi parte l'embolo.

La vita mi ha portato a snaturarmi a non credere più in quell'amore che è fatto di prima vista e di sensazioni primarie in cui due persone si ritrovano in poche cose, la vita mi ha insegnato che amare vuol dire accettare di vivere con una persona che rispetti e che conosci con il tempo, ad accettare non soltanto i pregi, ma soprattutto anche i difetti, e ci sono prove nella vita che ti danno conferma dell'amore che hai coltivato durante quel percorso assieme che ha fatto conoscere la coppia. 
Ora la smettete di scrivere a parlare di amore quando nemmeno vi conoscete!! Non basta una vita per conoscere se stessi! figuriamoci chi ti sta accanto.


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per quale motivo non cerchi un affetto vero con una relazione e un rapporto vero? sei prigioniera di tuo marito? ti ricatta? è totò riina? a parte l'ironia, spiega un po' per quale assurdo motivo si sta in un matrimonio per più di 2 anni (immagino che prima di cercare affetto fuori ci hai ben pensato e quindi la mancanza di tuo marito è ben più lunga di due anni) e non si cerca di uscirne


 ascolto volentieri anche io la spiegazione... comunque mentre aspettiamo la risposat di lei...secondo te perchè?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> 2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...


Non ho capito:
Perchè e chi vuole chiudere?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

ma da quando in qua i sentimenti si misurano in base alla frequenza con cui ci si vede?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Perché rimane un affetto incredibile
Perché ci sono due bimbe 
Perché in 4 stiamo bene benissimo
Perché ci sono cose pratiche pesanti da gestire
Perché è difficile ammettere di non amare più di volee bene di accettare una vita più spenta

Ma soptutto perché pensi adesso ne esco adesso torniamo a capirci adesso torniamo felici
Ecco perché
Poi i mesi che non vai a letto diventando 5/6 poi un anno, poi due
Lui torna sempre stanco tu sei nervosa
Solito
Credo che si debba essere molto bravi x salvare le relazioni
Noi non lo siamo stati


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma da quando in qua i sentimenti si misurano in base alla frequenza con cui ci si vede?



Mi stavo chiedendo la stessa cosa


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito:
> Perchè e chi vuole chiudere?


Io voglio chiudere
Senso di colpa vs mio marito e le bimbe
simo


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo quasi due anni ho deciso di dire basta
> 2 anni in cui ci siamo visti una 20ina di volte, dormito insieme un paio
> Entrambi con figli
> Ci siamo innamorati
> ...


io non riuscirei a stare accanto ad un uomo che non amo....
non si manda all'aria la famiglia quando c'è qualcosa di concreto...
quando nonostante gli errori il cuore è sempre li ..
ma se il cuore è altrove...da solo amica mia non ci ritorna...e mica puoi costringero...
soffri tu e farai soffrire tuo marito che prima o poi si accorgerà che qualcosa è cambiato...

è difficile lo so...
comprendo il tuo stato d'animo...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti approvare!!!!


puoi sempre fare un bonifico...

ahahah


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Ritengo che il sentimento tra due persone si possa misurare a distanza di tempo e non sicuramente a seguito di una frequentazione sporadica e soprattutto fatta di momenti.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ritengo che il sentimento tra due persone si possa misurare a distanza di tempo e non sicuramente a seguito di una frequentazione sporadica e soprattutto fatta di momenti.


non posso riapprovarti purtroppo...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma da quando in qua i sentimenti si misurano in base alla frequenza con cui ci si vede?


quinti' i sentimenti vanno coltivati innaffiando tutti i giorni la piantina....

se invece te fai innaffia' cosi' na' vorta ar mese, quella e' solo fame...

ahahahahah


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non posso riapprovarti purtroppo...


Hei, non ti riconoscevo più


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

i sentimenti sono sentimenti

sono una cosa irrazionale

non si misurano in base a canoni o parametri precisi e definiti e stabiliti da chissà quali regole decise da chissà chi


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quinti' i sentimenti vanno coltivati innaffiando tutti i giorni la piantina....
> 
> se invece te fai innaffia' cosi' na' vorta ar mese, quella e' solo fame...
> 
> ahahahahah


Si è vero
Fame di affetto coccole attenzioni e anche sesso certo mica lo nascondo
Anzi ammetterlo mi ha quasi salvata
Mi mancava il sesso e parecchio
simo


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ascolto volentieri anche io la spiegazione... comunque mentre aspettiamo la risposat di lei...secondo te perchè?


potrebbero essercene di validi...a che serve ipotizzare?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Un uomo che ti vuole bene
Ti accarezza
E ti da la buona notte
Triste no a 36 anni
O no?
Ditemi voi

Era stanco, era stressato, era nervoso, era in carriera, era frustrato, era ci sono le bimbe che arrivano nel letto, era sono in vacanza e dormo tutto il giorno
s.


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si è vero
> Fame di affetto coccole attenzioni e anche sesso certo mica lo nascondo
> Anzi ammetterlo mi ha quasi salvata
> Mi mancava il sesso e parecchio
> simo


Ti mancava parecchio il sesso, per cui quella volta al mese che lo incontravi potevi dare sfogo alle tue esigenze.
Per cui continua a ribadire che il sentimento è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ritengo che il sentimento tra due persone si possa misurare a distanza di tempo e non sicuramente a seguito di una frequentazione sporadica e soprattutto fatta di momenti.


ma si misura con il confronto gionaliero...l'incazzatura per la tavoletta...le bollette...i figli che ti fanno impazzire....

invece tra amanti...due ora di passione...ciccibau..amore mio...dove stanno i problemi...
l'amante di mio marito in una mail le scrisse...
mi piaci perchè "mi fai stare bene"...
acrei risposto..."portalo a casa tua e faccelo restare 1 mese...."


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma si misura con il confronto gionaliero...l'incazzatura per la tavoletta...le bollette...i figli che ti fanno impazzire....
> 
> invece tra amanti...due ora di passione...ciccibau..amore mio...dove stanno i problemi...
> l'amante di mio marito in una mail le scrisse...
> ...


Quoto pienamente.
Ma voi donne in testa avete sempre e solo sta cazzo di tavoletta?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché rimane un affetto incredibile
> Perché ci sono due bimbe
> Perché in 4 stiamo bene benissimo
> Perché ci sono cose pratiche pesanti da gestire
> ...


mah..francamente capisco 1 anno...due...ma dopo passi lunghi e ben distesi..figli o non figli...i figli possono accettare qualsiasi cosa se si è coerenti e alla fine razionali...
la vita è una sola e anche se ci si taglia pure un braccio per i figli, sprecare la propria vita non è mai un bell'esempio...


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si è vero
> Fame di affetto coccole attenzioni e anche sesso certo mica lo nascondo
> Anzi ammetterlo mi ha quasi salvata
> Mi mancava il sesso e parecchio
> simo


siamo uomini mica caporali  
a parte lascemenza di cui sopra, mi sembra naturale. A volte forse è più facile andarsi a cercare fuori quello che non si ha a casa soprattutto se quello da cui lo vorresti non ce sente da quell'orecchio


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> i sentimenti sono sentimenti
> 
> sono una cosa irrazionale
> 
> non si misurano in base a canoni o parametri precisi e definiti e stabiliti da chissà quali regole decise da chissà chi


a parte che qua i sentimenti manco cor binocolo se vedono, pero' col tempo tutto finisce...

pure il tossico alla fine si disintossica....

come per le relazioni a distanza....alla fine ci si sfankula...

e' inevitabbbile...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un uomo che ti vuole bene
> Ti accarezza
> E ti da la buona notte
> Triste no a 36 anni
> ...


era...ne ho 1 altra...


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma si misura con il confronto gionaliero...l'incazzatura per la tavoletta...le bollette...i figli che ti fanno impazzire....
> 
> invece tra amanti...due ora di passione...ciccibau..amore mio...dove stanno i problemi...
> l'amante di mio marito in una mail le scrisse...
> ...



si anche la tizia che sfarfalleggiava con il mio le ha scritto una volta che era un uomo straordinario e che lo amava tanto tanto.....oh parole testuali.
Avrei voluto vedere se lo avrebbe scritto dopo essergli stata accanto per qualche tempo come me. 
E la stanchezza, e allora fallo riposare.....e il lavoro e allora cerca di comprenderlo.....e questo non mi va.....e allora ma che palle.....
Avrei voluto vedere io dopo un pò di tempo se era meraviglioso.....ma fa a f......


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si è vero
> Fame di affetto coccole attenzioni e anche sesso certo mica lo nascondo
> Anzi ammetterlo mi ha quasi salvata
> Mi mancava il sesso e parecchio
> simo


la tua fame era solo di sesso non anche....

ahahahah

damme retta che se eviti d'inzozza' i sentimenti te passa pure prima sta nostalgia del cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> si anche la tizia che sfarfalleggiava con il mio le ha scritto una volta che era un uomo straordinario e che lo amava tanto tanto.....oh parole testuali.
> Avrei voluto vedere se lo avrebbe scritto dopo essergli stata accanto per qualche tempo come me.
> E la stanchezza, e allora fallo riposare.....e il lavoro e allora cerca di comprenderlo.....e questo non mi va.....e allora ma che palle.....
> Avrei voluto vedere io dopo un pò di tempo se era meraviglioso.....ma fa a f......



:up::up::up:quando scherzando dico a mia moglie..attenta che ho la fila..lei dice''ma ti prendono con la valigia...non solo motel..''........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la tua fame era solo di sesso non anche....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


..."nostalgia del cazzo".....in che senso......quello che non aveva, quello che non ha più o altro


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma si misura con il confronto gionaliero...l'incazzatura per la tavoletta...le bollette...i figli che ti fanno impazzire....
> 
> invece tra amanti...due ora di passione...ciccibau..amore mio...dove stanno i problemi...
> l'amante di mio marito in una mail le scrisse...
> ...


Lo dicevo sempre al mio altro lui
E lui ammetteva essere così
Ma perché rinunciare ad una cosa che fa stare bene
Lui diceva/dice ci rinuncio quando mi farà male

A me male non ne faceva
Ma temo il male verso altri che non ne possono nulla
Però quando poi eravamo insieme cancellavo tutto la stanchezza lo stress le corse 
Egosita certo ma li x li dicevo nessuno sa nessuno starà male anzi sto meglio io ed era vero
Ero + felice serena
Sono diventata una persona migliore e ne giovava anche la mia famiglia
Assurdo ma così
Solo che non è l’equilibrio corretto vivere nella menzogna con il cellulare spesso a portata di mano
Condividendo da lontano malumori problemi di salute
Eravamo arrivati addirittura a scriverci nel week end
Io poi sono molto sola mio marito 2 giorni su 5 è all’estero
Di + non dico ovviamente
Quasi sfinita anche da questa doppia gestione

Che ci crediate o no, è andata così


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:quando scherzando dico a mia moglie..attenta che ho la fila..lei dice''ma ti prendono con la valigia...non solo motel..''........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



santa donna


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mah..francamente capisco 1 anno...due...ma dopo passi lunghi e ben distesi..figli o non figli...i figli possono accettare qualsiasi cosa se si è coerenti e alla fine razionali...
> *la vita è una sola e anche se ci si taglia pure un braccio per i figli, sprecare la propria vita non è mai un bell'esempio...*


 ecco questa è una frase che da un po' frulla in testa anche a me...tipo mantra...mi rimbomba dentro... sprecare... grazie angelo bellissima frase...utile almeno per me!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

ma cosa intendete per sentimenti?

io provo sentimenti per mio marito, che sopporto da 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte

sentimenti per cui decido di rimanergli accanto, nonostante tutto

ma provo sentimenti anche per altre persone

sempre di sentimenti si tratta, anche se a queste persone non lavo le mutande e non mi ci incazzo per le bollette o per i figli

come potete dire che solo perché non faccio queste cose allora non sono sentimenti?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la tua fame era solo di sesso non anche....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


no
solo sesso l'avrei gestita


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa intendete per sentimenti?
> 
> io provo sentimenti per mio marito, che sopporto da 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte
> 
> ...


chissà se il contrario succederebbe...te lo sei mai chiesto?


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dicevo sempre al mio altro lui
> E lui ammetteva essere così
> Ma perché rinunciare ad una cosa che fa stare bene
> Lui diceva/dice ci rinuncio quando mi farà male
> ...


Mi pare che il tuo sia puro egoismo. Eri sola perchè tuo marito era via per lavoro per cui, quale soluzione migliore per abbattere la monotonia buttandosi a gambe larghe verso un altro uomo? Va tutto bene, ma non parlare di sentimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ecco questa è una frase che da un po' frulla in testa anche a me...tipo mantra...mi rimbomba dentro... sprecare... grazie angelo bellissima frase...utile almeno per me!


Volassero insulti e ceffoni
Ma perché mamma e papà non l’hanno saputo gestire no non credo sia corretto imporre una rottura famigliare
Io figlia di separati ho patito da morire nonostante i miei siano stati in grado di gestirla benissimo
Ma la partenza con papà con mamma sull’uscio le doppie cose le valige i natali con uno e capodanno con altro io non me li posso dimenticare
Un bimbo patisce eccome
Poi mi sono laureata sono cresciuta lavoro certo
Ma ho ben chiara la sensazione allo stomaco nel lascieae uno e poi l’altro
Come ricordo le nostre domeniche insieme i film sul divano le passeggiate
E quanto speravo tornassero insieme

No, balle i bimbi non patiscono
Si adattano


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ecco questa è una frase che da un po' frulla in testa anche a me...tipo mantra...mi rimbomba dentro... sprecare... grazie angelo bellissima frase...utile almeno per me!


non credo che ci sia bisogno di "convincersi" ripetendosi un mantra..io ne sono convinto e l'ho sperimentato...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no
> solo sesso l'avrei gestita



perchè dovete per forza andare oltrre...
vi siete innamortati subito subito???
non credo
inizialmente è stato altro....ma questo altro altro diventa e poi so cazzi se non ti fermi prima...

la dico???

la dico ancora una volta....???


quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventò.....

pleurite
5....
lo steriminio....


e mi sa che avremo il 6 il 7 l'8.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> chissà se il contrario succederebbe...te lo sei mai chiesto?



non ho capito

il contrario in che senso?


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè dovete per forza andare oltrre...
> vi siete innamortati subito subito???
> non credo
> inizialmente è stato altro....ma questo altro altro diventa e poi so cazzi se non ti fermi prima...
> ...



basta! li stai abbattendo tutti! :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa intendete per sentimenti?
> 
> io provo sentimenti per mio marito, che sopporto da 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte
> 
> ...


ma che cazzo di sentimenti s'instaurano con un amante che te scopa 1 volta al mese?

e' come porta' la macchina al lavaggio...

ahahahahah


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basta! li stai abbattendo tutti! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Volassero insulti e ceffoni
> Ma perché mamma e papà non l’hanno saputo gestire no non credo sia corretto imporre una rottura famigliare
> Io figlia di separati ho patito da morire nonostante i miei siano stati in grado di gestirla benissimo
> Ma la partenza con papà con mamma sull’uscio le doppie cose le valige i natali con uno e capodanno con altro io non me li posso dimenticare
> ...


trasferisciti a fantasilandia allora....amare i propri figli credo non significhi proteggerli* a tutti i costi* (ovvio che è ci sono situazioni e situazioni) ma aiutare loro a gestire le brutture della vita...altrimenti che cosa siamo venuti a fare su questa terra? solo per soffrire, sopportare e sacrificarci? di gesù c'è ne è stato uno solo e io manco ci credo...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Mi pare che il tuo sia puro egoismo. Eri sola perchè tuo marito era via per lavoro per cui, quale soluzione migliore per abbattere la monotonia buttandosi a gambe larghe verso un altro uomo? Va tutto bene, ma non parlare di sentimenti.


non è cosi
anche
non solo
a volte ci si vedeva x passeggiare
stare abbracciati
ridicolo ma così

Quando sono stata male è corso facendosi 400km per stare fuori dall’ospedale
Quando mi hanno licenziato era li x rassicurarmi
Non direi solo voglia di scopare che ripeto gestirei meglio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa intendete per sentimenti?
> 
> *io provo sentimenti per mio marito, che sopporto da 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte
> 
> ...



infatti

ma tra molta gente, come puoi constatare, vige uno schema

i sentimenti che ti consentono di sopportare la tavoletta del cesso alzata sono nobili
quelli che ti portano a scopare con un amante sono di serie b


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non ho capito
> 
> il contrario in che senso?


se dovesse essere lui a sopportare te per 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte...


----------



## quinty (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di sentimenti s'instaurano con un amante che te scopa 1 volta al mese?
> 
> e' come porta' la macchina al lavaggio...
> 
> ahahahahah



perché ti ostini al ridurlo alla scopata? è così difficile accettare che tra amanti spesso non c'è solo sesso?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> trasferisciti a fantasilandia allora....amare i propri figli credo non significhi proteggerli* a tutti i costi* (ovvio che è ci sono situazioni e situazioni) ma aiutare loro a gestire le brutture della vita...altrimenti che cosa siamo venuti a fare su questa terra? solo per soffrire, sopportare e sacrificarci? di gesù c'è ne è stato uno solo e io manco ci credo...


Io la penso così
Accetto che tu la pensi diversamente, forse hai anche ragione
Io ci sono passata e le stesse cose piuttosto mi ammazzo che farle rivivere a loro due
Scusa ma è così


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no
> solo sesso l'avrei gestita


balle...

se tu pensassi che fosse solo per sesso ti sentiresti na' zoccola mentre mettendo qualche altro fiocchetto al pacchetto no...

pero' la' stiamo...

ahahahah


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un uomo che ti vuole bene
> Ti accarezza
> E ti da la buona notte
> Triste no a 36 anni
> ...



tranquilla, se non ci fossero stati questi motivi ce ne sarebbero stati altri
o anche nessuno


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basta! li stai abbattendo tutti! :rotfl:


e pero simy scusa è....
evasione....
voglia di....
mi sento imprigionata...
e non mi tocca...
è sempre stanco....
e l'altro invece 
mi tromba tanto...

3 peli ha il porco
il porco ha tre peli...(questa era da un poc he non la dicevo)


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> ma tra molta gente, come puoi constatare, vige uno schema
> 
> ...


chiara chiara...il discorso è un altro...a tuo marito va bene? lo sa? si? e allora non c'è niente da obiettare..altrimenti qualche cosuccia ci sarebbe da disquisire..sulla lealtà...la trasparenza...la fiducia..che non sono optional...o credi di si?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> se dovesse essere lui a sopportare te per 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte...



mio marito? non so, forse no, boh, chissà... io però sono io e sento che non posso lasciarlo da solo


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io la penso così
> Accetto che tu la pensi diversamente, forse hai anche ragione
> Io ci sono passata e le stesse cose piuttosto mi ammazzo che farle rivivere a loro due
> Scusa ma è così


sei una figlia egoista...scusa ma è così...vorresti che i tuoi figli lo siano altrettanto? benissimo...basta dare il giusto nome alle cose...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> chiara chiara...il discorso è un altro...a tuo marito va bene? lo sa? si? e allora non c'è niente da obiettare..altrimenti qualche cosuccia ci sarebbe da disquisire..sulla lealtà...la trasparenza...la fiducia..che non sono optional...o credi di si?



non è vero

il discorso non era questo, ma era sui sentimenti

qui si diceva che chi vede una persona solo una volta al mese non può provare sentimenti per questa persona


----------



## battiato63 (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> balle...
> 
> se tu pensassi che fosse solo per sesso ti sentiresti na' zoccola mentre mettendo qualche altro fiocchetto al pacchetto no...
> 
> ...



ahahahhaha ciao uagliò


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e pero simy scusa è....
> evasione....
> voglia di....
> mi sento imprigionata...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> mio marito? non so, forse no, boh, chissà... io però sono io e sento che non posso lasciarlo da solo


figurati...è ovvio...non ti sei mai chiesta che lui non "cresce" perchè ci sei tu accanto e lo fa ANCHE per tenerti legata? così eh, giusto un'ipotesi...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> perché ti ostini al ridurlo alla scopata? è così difficile accettare che tra amanti spesso non c'è solo sesso?


se vogliamo prenderci per il culo facciamolo pure tanto deve passare la giornata...

ahahahahah

io se dovessi arrivare a tradire, tradirei solo per il nuovo contesto stuzzicante e per le scopate&C, mentre dei cazzi suoi de salute per esempio me ne sbatterei allegramente il casso...

altro che sentimenti...e speriamo che nun e' contagiosa...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non è vero
> 
> il discorso non era questo, ma era sui sentimenti
> 
> qui si diceva che chi vede una persona solo una volta al mese non può provare sentimenti per questa persona


non discutevo su quello...


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non credo che ci sia bisogno di "convincersi" ripetendosi un mantra..io ne sono convinto e l'ho sperimentato...


scusa se mi permetto hai sperimentato che cosa? non ho capito e mi interesserebbe molto capire...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto hai sperimentato che cosa? non ho capito e mi interesserebbe molto capire...


ho figli e sono separato...mia figlia a parte i primi momenti l'ha presa bene, contando anche che viviamo veramente tanto lontani....


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e pero simy scusa è....
> evasione....
> voglia di....
> mi sento imprigionata...
> ...


 Be ma è la verità
Se stai bene non cerchi fuori
Non stai bene e continui a non cercare
Cerchi di risolvere e non ci sente
Tradisci

E x miracolo…Oddio quanto sono innamorato di te ora che ti sento lontana

E prima quando ero isterica stanca e tu in hotel a londra e ti chiedevo torni un po’ di più a casa sono troppo sola emi dicevi questo sono io prendere o lasciare?

Si ha diritto ad essere felici o sposiamoci e tutte martiri?

Siete brave a parlare e credo ottime persone immagino più di me
eppure molte di voi sono state tradite

io non credo che siamo fatti cmq x essere monogami


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vogliamo prenderci per il culo facciamolo pure tanto deve passare la giornata...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ma tu sei tu stermy

e non siamo tutti uguali

a me dei cazzi suoi de salute per esempio me fregherebbe eccome


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu sei tu stermy
> 
> e non siamo tutti uguali
> 
> a me dei cazzi suoi de salute per esempio me fregherebbe eccome


anche a me

boh Non capisco certe uscite ma mi adeguo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> chiara chiara...il discorso è un altro...a tuo marito va bene? lo sa? si? e allora non c'è niente da obiettare..altrimenti qualche cosuccia ci sarebbe da disquisire..sulla lealtà...la trasparenza...la fiducia..che non sono optional...o credi di si?



no, non sono optional: e questo è un discorso sul quale mi sento di concordare con te, pur comportandomi diversamente

che i sentimenti per un amante vengano sminuiti o esaltati nella loro intensità è un'altro conto

che si presentino queste storie in cui l'amante di turno viene dipinto come più comprensivo, più affettuoso...più...
del partner ufficiale sta sui coglioni anche a me, perchè è una minchiata bella e buona

però non mi piace nemmeno che l'amante di turno venga al contrario considerato/a la stampella emotiva
perchè non sempre è così


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahahahhaha ciao uagliò


ciao scornacchiato...te sei arzato con un buon cervello stamattina?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa intendete per sentimenti?
> 
> io provo sentimenti per mio marito, che sopporto da 13 anni nella buona e nella cattiva sorte
> 
> ...




veramente si parlava di stare bene ....

e vabeh poi un po di battute e cazzeggio...
ma di sentimenti non se ne è parlato...
non di quelli che intendo io...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non sono optional: e questo è un discorso sul quale mi sento di concordare con te, pur comportandomi diversamente
> 
> che i sentimenti per un amante vengano sminuiti o esaltati nella loro intensità è un'altro conto
> 
> ...


ah vabbè sono d'accordissimo...e soprattutto perchè la stampella dell'amante non viene usata per appoggiarcisi emozionalmente...o meglio....non solo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu sei tu stermy
> 
> e non siamo tutti uguali
> 
> a me dei cazzi suoi de salute per esempio me fregherebbe eccome


subito subito gia' dopo la prima botta o anche prima?...

eccheminchia...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be ma è la verità
> Se stai bene non cerchi fuori
> Non stai bene e continui a non cercare
> Cerchi di risolvere e non ci sente
> ...


vangelo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> subito subito gia' dopo la prima botta o anche prima?...
> 
> eccheminchia...
> 
> ahahahah



anche prima


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be ma è la verità
> Se stai bene non cerchi fuori
> Non stai bene e continui a non cercare
> Cerchi di risolvere e non ci sente
> ...


ah ecco...sei una che non è monogama....e vabbè allora dillo che ti saresti fatta la strusciata anche senza problemi col maritino...
beh, ma allora perchè stare qui a perdere tempo? sei solo una delle tante zoccole in giro..vaja con dios!!
PS: e và che zoccola non è un dispregiativo tout court (ndr)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> veramente si parlava di stare bene ....
> 
> e vabeh poi un po di battute e cazzeggio...
> ma di sentimenti non se ne è parlato...
> non di quelli che intendo io...



ma come no?

si è parlato di sentimenti fin dal secondo post


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Bibbia

Cmq dai grazie del sostegno
Avevo bisogno di confrontarmi con chi ci è passato non cercavo ne assoluzioni ne battute di spirito ma cis ta
Diciamo che il nome del sito mi ha un po’ confusa..ma che ci fate tutti qui fedeli convinti? No per capire 
Per bacchettare?
Per redimire?
Appena arriva un’infedele zac questo lo castigo io?
ammazza
www.iotiassolvoonontiassolvo.com



Grazie cmq ciao!
simo


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche a me
> 
> boh Non capisco certe uscite ma mi adeguo


ti ripeto che se arrivi a tradire, tendi anche a dipingere...anzi DEVI dipingere il pacchetto molto meglio di com'e' in effetti e percio' t'interessi pure del suo ficus che ha in salotto a casa oltre a quello che ha sotto l'ombellico...

ahahahahah

il tuo "amore" per lui me lo devi dimostrare lasciando tuo marito per mettere su casa col tuo nuovo amore, se nun lo fai sei solo una cazzara illusa e che s'illude pure de trova' imbecilli che le credono...

ahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bibbia
> 
> Cmq dai grazie del sostegno
> Avevo bisogno di confrontarmi con chi ci è passato non cercavo ne assoluzioni ne battute di spirito ma cis ta
> ...


dai simo non fare così

c'è anche chi ti capisce (io, ad esempio)


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bibbia
> 
> Cmq dai grazie del sostegno
> Avevo bisogno di confrontarmi con chi ci è passato non cercavo ne assoluzioni ne battute di spirito ma cis ta
> ...


Se non avessi fatto la premessa sul sentimento che hai scritto nella presentazione, nessuno ti avrebbe aggredita:mrgreen:


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

a parte tutto il resto, sentimenti o non sentimenti, alla fine quello che rimane sono doppi casini. Il casino a casa è rimasto intatto perchè sollazzandosi fuori non ha cercato minimamente di trovare una qualche soluzione. Il palliativo è finito per volontà dell'amante creando il secondo casino. In pratica è rimasta con il cerino in mano, o sbaglio


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be ma è la verità
> Se stai bene non cerchi fuori
> Non stai bene e continui a non cercare
> Cerchi di risolvere e non ci sente
> ...



 cazzate si tradisce anche se non ti manca nulla..Lothar docet..e ne conosco altri..


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti ripeto che se arrivi a tradire, tendi anche a dipingere...anzi DEVI dipingere il pacchetto molto meglio di com'e' in effetti e percio' t'interessi pure del suo ficus che ha in salotto a casa oltre a quello che ha sotto l'ombellico...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


pensa cosa vuoiNon sono decisioni che si prendono così
Se ci sono dei bimbi meno che mai

Ma non importa capisco che ci siano pensieri diversi
Sarà un limite mio io non riesco a sacrificare la serenità dei bimbi non adesso cos’ relativamente ancora piccoli


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se non avessi fatto la premessa sul sentimento che hai scritto nella presentazione, nessuno ti avrebbe aggredita:mrgreen:


mica vero...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> dai simo non fare così
> 
> c'è anche chi ti capisce (io, ad esempio)


Si grazie
Ho + di una colpa certo
Ma mi aspettavo un confronto non sentirmi solo dire te piace er cazzo ecc
Insomma sarà pure quello ma non solo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa cosa vuoi*Non sono decisioni che si prendono così*
> Se ci sono dei bimbi meno che mai
> 
> Ma non importa capisco che ci siano pensieri diversi
> Sarà un limite mio io non riesco a sacrificare la serenità dei bimbi non adesso cos’ relativamente ancora piccoli



Vero


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa cosa vuoiNon sono decisioni che si prendono così
> Se ci sono dei bimbi meno che mai
> 
> Ma non importa capisco che ci siano pensieri diversi
> Sarà un limite mio io non riesco a sacrificare la serenità dei bimbi non adesso cos’ relativamente ancora piccoli


invece è più semplice quando i figli sono piccoli.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> anche prima


l'anche prima e' riferito a quando ti e' ancora estraneo e nun ha aperto ancora il tuo boccs p'entra' la macchina...

ahahahah

percio' siccome tu ti preoccupi pure per la salute del tuo vicino che manco t'innaffia le piante ad agosto, hai gia' risposto su tutto....

avanti un altro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si grazie
> Ho + di una colpa certo
> Ma mi aspettavo un confronto non sentirmi solo dire te piace er cazzo ecc
> Insomma sarà pure quello ma non solo


è che gli utenti traditori e buoni sono tutti al mare in questo momento


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be ma è la verità
> *Se stai bene *non cerchi fuori
> Non stai bene e continui a non cercare
> Cerchi di risolvere e non ci sente
> ...


cosa intendi per stare bene...(in casa con marito e figli)


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se non avessi fatto la premessa sul sentimento che hai scritto nella presentazione, nessuno ti avrebbe aggredita:mrgreen:



Lo ribadisco c’è un sentimento
Ci tengo a lui
È una bella persona 
Poi chiaro ci sono cose che qui non posso dire
Comunque davvero ogni storia e storia a se anche se ci sono sicuro cose di mezzo simili farfalle emozioni  trasgressione e quant altro
L’importante è che abbia chiuso adesso e poi se era sta cosa forte si vedrà non muore qui e a quel punto vedremo

Grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'anche prima e' riferito a quando ti e' ancora estraneo e nun ha aperto ancora il tuo boccs p'entra' la macchina...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



anche prima che sia nato


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cazzate si tradisce anche se non ti manca nulla..Lothar docet..e ne conosco altri..


Forse + sensato tradire così ma per me non ha senso 
A parte che qualche forma di sentimento scatta cmq
Per me
Ciao di nuovo


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> invece è più semplice quando i figli sono piccoli.


9 e 11 direi di no
Forse piccolissimi

Adesso sono abituati a determinati contesti sereni

X stare bene intendo complicità supporto tenerezza e sesso


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa cosa vuoiNon sono decisioni che si prendono così
> Se ci sono dei bimbi meno che mai
> 
> Ma non importa capisco che ci siano pensieri diversi
> Sarà un limite mio io non riesco a sacrificare la serenità dei bimbi non adesso cos’ relativamente ancora piccoli


a te se effettivamente t'era partita la brocca pe' sto tipo, figli o non figli avresti levato le tende...fidate...

ma siccome sai anche tu che e' solo per na' scopata e due carezze pe non sembrare una scopata con le mignotte da strada, la tua nave cor cazzo salpa.....

percio' o con tuo marito se raddrizza la situescion o troverai a breve un sostituto per poteri riesibire...

e noi qua stiamo...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse + sensato tradire così ma per me non ha senso
> A parte che qualche forma di sentimento scatta cmq
> Per me
> Ciao di nuovo


tvb  lo scriviamo e'vero..anche che lei mi dice..non cercare altre donne fallo con la moglie...pure..ma sono minchiate acui non credo..ciaooooo


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a te se effettivamente t'era partita la brocca pe' sto tipo, figli o non figli avresti levato le tende...fidate...
> 
> ma siccome sai anche tu che e' solo per na' scopata e due carezze pe non sembrare una scopata con le mignotte da strada, la tua nave cor cazzo salpa.....
> 
> ...


Va bè pensa cosa non sono qui per farti cambiare idea
Solo se eviti con me questi  toni ti ringrazio
Se non puoi farne a meno continua


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a te se effettivamente t'era partita la brocca pe' sto tipo, *figli o non figli avresti levato le tende...*fidate...
> 
> ma siccome sai anche tu che e' solo per na' scopata e due carezze pe non sembrare una scopata con le mignotte da strada, la tua nave cor cazzo salpa.....
> 
> ...



ma sti cazzi!

i figli vengono sempre prima di tutto per una madre, non diciamo stronzate

ma quando mai una madre lascia due figli per un uomo? ma che madre è?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non sono optional: e questo è un discorso sul quale mi sento di concordare con te, pur comportandomi diversamente
> 
> che i sentimenti per un amante vengano sminuiti o esaltati nella loro intensità è un'altro conto
> 
> ...


per alcuni..inizialmente è questo....poi diventa altro...

per quanto riguarda il rapporto con l'amante..beh credo sia normale stare bene con lui...mica passi il tempo a parlar di problemi....quello lo fai già a casa...se devo evadere..evado...mica mi porto i problemi appresso...o le ricevute del mutuo...magari racconto lui qualche magagna...qualche lamentela..ma poi è subito passione...e ci mancherebbe ...

che sia giusto o sbagliato evadere...quello è un altro discorso abnorme che ...io non prenderei.....io...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma sti cazzi!
> 
> i figli vengono sempre prima di tutto per una madre, non diciamo stronzate
> 
> ma quando mai una madre *lascia due figli per un uomo*? ma che madre è?


ma i figli mica si lasciano
lasci il marito..loro sono e saranno sempre i tuoi figli...

faccio una battuta cattiva...
poi però sta a vedere se l'altro accetta te -con -prole-che-prima-non-c'era-.....un'altra storia...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va bè pensa cosa non sono qui per farti cambiare idea
> Solo se eviti con me questi  toni ti ringrazio
> Se non puoi farne a meno continua


ma mica devi far cambiare idea a me come a me sinceramente sbatte il casso che tu cambi o meno la tua...

anch'io al posto tuo avrei detto le stesse minchiate per sentirmi meglio psicologicamente e soffocare la vocina che me dice ben altro pero'...

ahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma i figli mica si lasciano
> lasci il marito..loro sono e saranno sempre i tuoi figli...
> 
> faccio una battuta cattiva...
> poi però sta a vedere se l'altro accetta te -con -prole-che-prima-non-c'era-.....un'altra storia...


boh

a me manco verrebbe in mente di portare i miei figli a casa di un altro


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma sti cazzi!
> 
> i figli vengono sempre prima di tutto per una madre, non diciamo stronzate
> 
> ma quando mai una madre lascia due figli per un uomo? ma che madre è?


ue' qua se parla ambosessi, percio' come un marito se EFFETTIVAMENTE prova amore per la nuova fiamma, se ne va spontaneamente, cosi' una moglie spintaneamente sfankula er maritozzo per il nuovo amore che se tira pure in casa del cornuto...

ahahah

te non hai mai visto sto scenario?..ma de che stamo a parla'?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma come no?
> 
> si è parlato di sentimenti fin dal secondo post



ah quelli misurabili al tempo...si..ma poi come sempre si va un po ovunque...si potrebbe essere vero che i sentimenti non sono direttamente prorporzionali al tempo passato insieme...però quel poco tempo passato insieme che frutti ha dato??
che tempo è???
cosa hai costruito in questi due anni con lui???....


tagliando la testa al torno..possiamo parlare quanto vogliamo...
lei il marito non lo ama piu....
vuole l'altro...
dice..
ma se lo volesse davvero tanto tanto se lo prenderebbe credo...
o per lo meno..resisterebbe un po e poi...
se di "sentimenti"trattasi...

a quelli non si scappa...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> boh
> 
> a me manco verrebbe in mente di portare i miei figli a casa di un altro


ma a casa di chi?

e' tuo marito che se ne va fuori dai coglioni e te fai entra' er profugo...ahahah


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> boh
> 
> a me manco verrebbe in mente di portare i miei figli a casa di un altro



era un esempio..
nemmeno io subito subito porterei i miei figli a casa di un altro porterei l'altro in casa con i miei figli...
tempo al tempo
ma mica è una cosa orribile...
i

se ti innamori...innamori davvero..se non puoi vivere respirare...mangiare e bere senza quella persona...
se....sottolinei se


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' qua se parla ambosessi, percio' come un marito se EFFETTIVAMENTE prova amore per la nuova fiamma, se ne va spontaneamente, cosi' una moglie spintaneamente sfankula er maritozzo per il nuovo amore che se tira pure in casa del cornuto...
> 
> ahahah
> 
> ...


per me personalmente questo è uno scenario inconcepibile

non porterei mai un uomo a vivere in casa con i miei figli


----------



## quinty (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a casa di chi?
> 
> e' tuo marito che se ne va fuori dai coglioni e te fai entra' er profugo...ahahah


no, io non lo farei


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma i figli mica si lasciano
> lasci il marito..loro sono e saranno sempre i tuoi figli...
> 
> faccio una battuta cattiva...
> *poi però sta a vedere se l'altro accetta te -con -prole-che-prima-non-c'era-.....un'altra storia...*


mai mi separerei per un amante anche se lo amassi con tutta me stessa...io mi separerei da mio marito solo se non fossi più in grado di sopportare la situazione e stessi finendo schiacciata sotto le mie stesse scelte razionali. se mi rendessi conto che sto facendo vivere alla prole una famiglia negativa. 
e poi per il neretto ma secondo te una madre che si taglierebbe una gamba per proteggere i figli li prendere, si separerebbe per andare a vivere con uno che non loro padre innescando meccanismi difficili anche per un adulto??? ma scherzi!!!!io se mi separo tutelo ugualmente la prole e non la espongo ad uno sbattimento emotivo con altri uomini...va bene magari poi mi rifaccio una vita..ma come fidanzati..io a casa mia e lui a casa sua...e quindi per me non me ne frega se lui accetta o meno...e poi uno che mi ama capirebbe e se si permettesse di farmi sto ragionamento lo spedisco su plutone...anzi forse più lontano!!!!
i miei figli sono le uniche persone che amo!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a casa di chi?
> 
> e' tuo marito che se ne va fuori dai coglioni e te fai entra' er profugo...ahahah


ascolta patacca..raccontata da amico....tipa sgamata dice al marito..va bene me ne vado dal mio amore....

amante''vivere assieme??e quando mai??lo dicevo???be'si dai...''

sai dove vive la tr...ah no .zoccola..al motel da sola..piangendo l'intero giorno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> era un esempio..
> nemmeno io subito subito porterei i miei figli a casa di un altro porterei l'altro in casa con i miei figli...
> tempo al tempo
> ma mica è una cosa orribile...
> ...



se mi innamoro davvero... non ho comunque 16 anni... e posso vivere e respirare e mangiare e bere anche senza quella persona... mi manca, sto male, ma sopravvivo

e non lo porto a vivere in casa con i miei figli


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> boh
> 
> a me manco verrebbe in mente di portare i miei figli a casa di un altro


ma zero!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mai mi separerei per un amante anche se lo amassi con tutta me stessa...io mi separerei da mio marito solo se non fossi più in grado di sopportare la situazione e stessi finendo schiacciata sotto le mie stesse scelte razionali. se mi rendessi conto che sto facendo vivere alla prole una famiglia negativa.
> e poi per il neretto ma secondo te una madre che si taglierebbe una gamba per proteggere i figli li prendere, si separerebbe per andare a vivere con uno che non loro padre innescando meccanismi difficili anche per un adulto??? ma scherzi!!!!io se mi separo tutelo ugualmente la prole e non la espongo ad uno sbattimento emotivo con altri uomini...va bene magari poi mi rifaccio una vita..ma come fidanzati..io a casa mia e lui a casa sua...e quindi per me non me ne frega se lui accetta o meno...e poi uno che mi ama capirebbe e se si permettesse di farmi sto ragionamento lo spedisco su plutone...anzi forse più lontano!!!!
> i miei figli sono le uniche persone che amo!


era una battuta...e l'ho anche scritto...
riferita alla frase di quintina..lasciare i figli per un uomo....
va beh


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si certo probabilmente è così sentimento è un'altra cosa avete ragione
> Però sto spazio va chiuso adesso
> 
> Solo fa un po’ male
> ...


Non è moralista è obiettività la tua!
La sua invece è solo egoismo.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

*i figli*

visto che il dicorso verte...
i fifli sono la ragione di vita di una madre e di un padre sempre....e comunque...
sono la prima a difendere la mia famiglia....
ma io amo mio marito e mio marito ama me...
piccolo grande dettaglio senza il quale magari si puo adndare avanti ma a stento
e rima o poi credo se uno non ama l'latro l'altro ne soffre comunque accorgendosene....
soffrire per una famiglia che non è piu salda...
non una gamba pure due me ne taglierei per mia figlia ma questo a prescindere da mio marito...dall'amante(che non ho)

le donne che si separano per innumerevoli motivi...
o che si separano perchè non amano piùil loro coniuge non sono madri???

poi le conseguenze che ne derivano...beh le affronteranno....nel modo migliore...


i fgli non si lasciano mai...nemmeno quando saranno grandi e ti lasceranno da sola per studiare fuori...per farsi la loro famiglia...
è un legame assoluto eterno...


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> era una battuta...e l'ho anche scritto...
> riferita alla frase di quintina..lasciare i figli per un uomo....
> va beh


l'ho letto ora che hai fatto un esempio...ma ti sei offesa??????????????? ma va là è che quando si toccano temi a cari cambio un po' tono e sai quanta gente esiste che quello che tu hai detto a mo' di battuta lo pensa veramente..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> visto che il dicorso verte...
> i fifli sono la ragione di vita di una madre e di un padre sempre....e comunque...
> sono la prima a difendere la mia famiglia....
> ma io amo mio marito e mio marito ama me...
> ...



certo, io non stavo dicendo questo

stavo dicendo che una madre *​di solito *non lascia i figli per andare a vivere con un altro

e io, *personalmente*, non porterei un altro uomo a vivere con i miei figli


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> per me personalmente questo è uno scenario inconcepibile
> 
> non porterei mai un uomo a vivere in casa con i miei figli


questa è una emerita grandissima cazzata...scusa la schiettezza...mi spieghi perchè no?


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo, io non stavo dicendo questo
> 
> stavo dicendo che una madre *​di solito *non lascia i figli per andare a vivere con un altro
> 
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> questa è una emerita grandissima cazzata...scusa la schiettezza...mi spieghi perchè no?



perché io sono così Angelo

io non lo farei

io da bambina non avrei gradito un altro uomo in casa, nemmeno quando mio padre andò via per qualche anno

egoista, sicuramente, ma è così


----------



## Sole (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo, io non stavo dicendo questo
> 
> stavo dicendo che una madre *​di solito *non lascia i figli per andare a vivere con un altro
> 
> e io, *personalmente*, non porterei un altro uomo a vivere con i miei figli


Quindi una donna che si separa non potrá mai rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo perchè ha dei figli?

Sola per tutta la vita?

E i figli che vantaggio trarrebbero da questo?


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> per me personalmente questo è uno scenario inconcepibile
> 
> non porterei mai un uomo a vivere in casa con i miei figli


quindi te una botta di dignita', lasciando tuo marito per ricostruirti una vita con un altro, non l'avrai mai?

o e' tutto rimandato a quando i tuoi figli si saranno sposati ed andati finalmente fuori dalle palle?...

si' pero' quinti' te rendi conto delle cazzate che ce dobbiamo sorchia'?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> perché io sono così Angelo
> 
> io non lo farei
> 
> ...


cioè io lascvio mio marito e mia moglie e ho una relazione stabile e non vivo con quella donna o uomo magari fino a quando i miei figli (magari piccoli) non se ne vanno di casa solamente per avallare un loro bisogno (totalmente arbitrario perchè francamente non so se si basa su una vera "difesa" dei figli in questione) egoistico?
scusami ancora la franchezza ma ho la pelle d'oca...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi una donna che si separa non potrá mai rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo perchè ha dei figli?
> 
> Sola per tutta la vita?
> 
> E i figli che vantaggio trarrebbero da questo?


c'è evidenziato "personalmente", non parlo di ogni donna separata

e non intendo dire "sola per tutta la vita"

parlo di convivenza, finché i bambini sono bambini

si può amare un altro uomo pur vivendo in case separate


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> per me personalmente questo è uno scenario inconcepibile
> 
> non porterei mai un uomo a vivere in casa con i miei figli


da qualche anno devi stare attenta se te lo tiri dentro casa per conviverci, perche' se la casa ce l'hai solo assegnata, essendo di tuo marito, te ne vai fuori dai coglioni a razzo da quella casa, pero' il concetto non cambia molto...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi una donna che si separa non potrá mai rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo perchè ha dei figli?
> 
> Sola per tutta la vita?
> 
> E i figli che vantaggio trarrebbero da questo?


che imparano cos'è l'ipocrisia...ma anche questo è uin insegnamento..non voglio arrivare a dire che è un esempio negativo in assoluto ma in relativo per me lo è sicuramente....


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi te una botta di dignita', lasciando tuo marito per ricostruirti una vita con un altro, non l'avrai mai?
> 
> o e' tutto rimandato a quando i tuoi figli si saranno sposati ed andati finalmente fuori dalle palle?...
> 
> ...



Ognuno di noi nel suo passato ha qualcosa di diverso dagli altri, e le situazioni cambiano rispettando quello che c'è dietro di noi, non esiste soltanto il bianco o il nero ex, esiste altro.
Ed è facile scrivere o parlare su dei piani prestabiliti da una società a comodo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

pensate quello che vi pare, per me è così

mica sto dicendo che è il Vangelo dei separati

sto solo dicendo cosa farei o non farei *IO*


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo, io non stavo dicendo questo
> 
> stavo dicendo che una madre *​di solito *non lascia i figli *per andare a vivere con un altro
> *
> e io, *personalmente*, non porterei un altro uomo a vivere con i miei figli




quelli sono fatti che verranno dopo...
perchè se ti innamori...inizialmente puoi pure non andarci a vivere insieme....ovvio...
non potrei nemmeno io...ma inevitabilmente dopo...

dipende come la gestisci...

cmq...
ci poteva pensare prima allora...
ha scritto
"se stai bene a casa non cerchi altrove"
ha trovato e si è incasinata...

poteva allora risolverli diversamente i suoi problemi 

botte piena e moglie ubriaca....no...non puoi...


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> questa è una emerita grandissima cazzata...scusa la schiettezza...mi spieghi perchè no?


provo a risponderti io poi quintina ti darà la sua opinione.
se mi separassi sono convinta che la prole in qualche modo ne soffrirebbe...potremmo stare qui a cercare i termini più adatti, le sfumature migliori per quello che capita alla prole in una separazione ma per farla breve i figli dovranno adattarsi ad una situazione nuova e dolorosamente accettare la nuova famiglia divisa. non porterei un uomo perchè in una situazione delicata di adattamento non li turberei ulteriormente con ,'immissione di un nuovo uomo, coi suoi ritmi, le sue abitudini...col tempo se la relazioen col nuovo si facesse seria gli presenterei i bimbi e cercherei di farli interagire tra loro ma non lo vorrei in casa se non per un pranzo una cena, una gita...ma la famiglia rimarremo io e la prole! magari è una cazzata come dici tu, magari poi sarò la prima a dirgli vieni a vivere da me ma per ora su questo sono ferma ed irremovibile...ho visto troppa merda e la mia prole ed io abbiamo solo bisogno di tranquillità!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> c'è evidenziato "personalmente", non parlo di ogni donna separata
> 
> e non intendo dire "sola per tutta la vita"
> 
> ...


quindi consiglieresti a tua figlia un giorno di fare altrettanto o le diresti se ti chiedesse un consiglio trovandosi in questa situazione "fai quello che ti senti personalmente?"


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta patacca..raccontata da amico....tipa sgamata dice al marito..va bene me ne vado dal mio amore....
> 
> amante''vivere assieme??e quando mai??lo dicevo???be'si dai...''
> 
> sai dove vive la tr...ah no .zoccola..al motel da sola..piangendo l'intero giorno.


per me TUTTI (ambosessi specifico) sta fine dovrebbero fa'...

pero' dai n' smidollato/a se trova sempre a casina...

ahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quindi consiglieresti a tua figlia un giorno di fare altrettanto o le diresti se ti chiedesse un consiglio trovandosi in questa situazione "fai quello che ti senti personalmente?"


certo che le direi "fai quello che ti senti personalmente"!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> c'è evidenziato "personalmente", non parlo di ogni donna separata
> 
> e non intendo dire "sola per tutta la vita"
> 
> ...


Sono un po' a metà strada tra te e Sole
Ovvero credo che si possa benissimo vivere un amore senza la convivenza, ma preferirei convivere con l'uomo che amo.
Assolutamente prima però dovrei essere sicura che i miei figli vogliano vivere con quell'uomo. Se non fossi certa al 100% vivrei quell'amore come una cosa mia e non li coinvolgerei più del necessario.
E' vero ha ragione Angelo, il loro potrebbe essere una forma di egoismo, ma se fossi io ad aver deciso che il loro papà non debba più vivere con loro (l'egoismo in questo caso sarebbe mio) vorrei almeno che la scelta successiva fosse condivisa.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> provo a risponderti io poi quintina ti darà la sua opinione.
> se mi separassi sono convinta che la prole in qualche modo ne soffrirebbe...potremmo stare qui a cercare i termini più adatti, le sfumature migliori per quello che capita alla prole in una separazione ma per farla breve i figli dovranno adattarsi ad una situazione nuova e dolorosamente accettare la nuova famiglia divisa. non porterei un uomo perchè in una situazione delicata di adattamento non li turberei ulteriormente con ,'immissione di un nuovo uomo, coi suoi ritmi, le sue abitudini...col tempo se la relazioen col nuovo si facesse seria gli presenterei i bimbi e cercherei di farli interagire tra loro ma non lo vorrei in casa se non per un pranzo una cena, una gita...ma la famiglia rimarremo io e la prole! magari è una cazzata come dici tu, magari poi sarò la prima a dirgli vieni a vivere da me ma per ora su questo sono ferma ed irremovibile...ho visto troppa merda e la mia prole ed io abbiamo solo bisogno di tranquillità!


hai letto da qualche parte che qualcuno ha scritto che non si soffre, adulti e bambini?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> l'ho letto ora che hai fatto un esempio...ma ti sei offesa??????????????? ma va là è che quando si toccano temi a cari cambio un po' tono e sai quanta gente esiste che quello che tu hai detto a mo' di battuta lo pensa veramente..


ma che offesa....

figurati...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> provo a risponderti io poi quintina ti darà la sua opinione.
> se mi separassi sono convinta che la prole in qualche modo ne soffrirebbe...potremmo stare qui a cercare i termini più adatti, le sfumature migliori per quello che capita alla prole in una separazione ma per farla breve i figli dovranno adattarsi ad una situazione nuova e dolorosamente accettare la nuova famiglia divisa. non porterei un uomo perchè in una situazione delicata di adattamento non li turberei ulteriormente con ,'immissione di un nuovo uomo, coi suoi ritmi, le sue abitudini...col tempo se la relazioen col nuovo si facesse seria gli presenterei i bimbi e cercherei di farli interagire tra loro ma non lo vorrei in casa se non per un pranzo una cena, una gita...ma la famiglia rimarremo io e la prole! magari è una cazzata come dici tu, magari poi sarò la prima a dirgli vieni a vivere da me ma per ora su questo sono ferma ed irremovibile...ho visto troppa merda e la mia prole ed io abbiamo solo bisogno di tranquillità!


io la penso come stellina

ma non voglio mica convincere nessuno che è l'unica visione corretta!


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quelli sono fatti che verranno dopo...
> perchè se ti innamori...inizialmente puoi pure non andarci a vivere insieme....ovvio...
> non potrei nemmeno io...ma inevitabilmente dopo...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo che le direi "fai quello che ti senti personalmente"!


minchia!!!!!!!!
quindi la lasceresti da sola a prendere una decisione senza esprimerti? non ho parole
scusami ma francamente trovo che sia un comportamento da PESSIMA madre o da PESSIMO genitore questo...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mai mi separerei per un amante anche se lo amassi con tutta me stessa...io mi separerei da mio marito solo se non fossi più in grado di sopportare la situazione e stessi finendo schiacciata sotto le mie stesse scelte razionali. se mi rendessi conto che sto facendo vivere alla prole una famiglia negativa.
> e poi per il neretto ma secondo te una madre che si taglierebbe una gamba per proteggere i figli li prendere, si separerebbe per andare a vivere con uno che non loro padre innescando meccanismi difficili anche per un adulto??? ma scherzi!!!!io se mi separo tutelo ugualmente la prole e non la espongo ad uno sbattimento emotivo con altri uomini...va bene magari poi mi rifaccio una vita..ma come fidanzati..io a casa mia e lui a casa sua...e quindi per me non me ne frega se lui accetta o meno...e poi uno che mi ama capirebbe e se si permettesse di farmi sto ragionamento lo spedisco su plutone...anzi forse più lontano!!!!
> i miei figli sono le uniche persone che amo!


ma allora non ti separi perche' non hai le palle per gestire una nuova relazione da single...e quindi molto meglio avere l'amante a vita...

che cazzo de vita te rifai facendo i fidanzati stucchevoli e ridicoli magari a 50 anni?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> minchia!!!!!!!!
> quindi la lasceresti da sola a prendere una decisione senza esprimerti? non ho parole
> scusami ma francamente trovo che sia un comportamento da PESSIMA madre o da PESSIMO genitore questo...



scusa ma una figlia di 40 anni sarà in grado di prendere le sue decisioni o no???


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono un po' a metà strada tra te e Sole
> *Ovvero credo che si possa benissimo vivere un amore senza la convivenza, ma preferirei convivere con l'uomo che amo*.
> *Assolutamente prima però dovrei essere sicura che i miei figli vogliano vivere con quell'uomo. Se non fossi certa al 100% vivrei quell'amore come una cosa mia e non li coinvolgerei più del necessario.
> *E' vero ha ragione Angelo, il loro potrebbe essere una forma di egoismo, ma se fossi io ad aver deciso che il loro papà non debba più vivere con loro (l'egoismo in questo caso sarebbe mio) vorrei almeno che la scelta successiva fosse condivisa.





sante santissime parole


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai letto da qualche parte che qualcuno ha scritto che non si soffre, adulti e bambini?


certo che si soffre, ma io personalmente quando sono nati i miei figli mi sono ripromessa di fare tutto ciò che posso per farli soffrire il meno possibile, finché posso

e se pensassi che portare un uomo in casa li potrebbe turbare non lo farei mai


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io la penso come stellina
> 
> ma non voglio mica convincere nessuno che è l'unica visione corretta!


non so se cui si rende conto che si da un'immagine e un esempio sbagliato dell'amore fra due adulti...e come questi figli imparerebbero a farlo se l'esempio è di qualcuno che scappa enon si mette in gioco fino in fondo?
la paura è una cattiva consigliera e dare l'esempio di esserlo non cercando di vivere una vita "normale" (notare le virgolette) e di amorevole coesistenza è veramente un errore..secondo me...un GRAVE errore aggiungerei


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi una donna che si separa non potrá mai rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo perchè ha dei figli?
> 
> Sola per tutta la vita?
> 
> E i figli che vantaggio trarrebbero da questo?


pazzesco e poi so' io che so involuto...

ahahahahah

se so ' questi gli evoluti che zoccoleggiano a vita piuttosto che avere la dignita' di rifarsi una vita alla luce del sole ed a posto pure co' la propria coscienza, aridatece Neanderthal...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa ma una figlia di 40 anni sarà in grado di prendere le sue decisioni o no???


ma che cazzo significa? se tua figlia ti chiede una cosa (e non ti chiederebbe il colore dell'hennè da farsi o che scarpe si adattano ad un vestito) così importante e decisiva per lei è perchè EVIDENTEMENTE ha bisogno di una vicinanza o comunque un di un confronto con sua madre (eccerto che poi la decisone la prende lei, mica si sta parlando di lasciare la sua vita nelle tue mani) la lasceresti così, senza battere ciglio? ammappela!


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai letto da qualche parte che qualcuno ha scritto che non si soffre, adulti e bambini?


so che si soffre...lo sappiamo tutti...la mia era un'opinione personale...io l'ho provato come figlia e non vorrei che la mmia prole lo provasse. per carità il marito di mia madre è bravissimo, gli voglio bene ma non è mio padre ed è stat dura diventare una famiglia e secondo me non lo siamo ancora del tutto adesso. egoismo sì forse egoismo


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi nel suo passato ha qualcosa di diverso dagli altri, e le situazioni cambiano rispettando quello che c'è dietro di noi, non esiste soltanto il bianco o il nero ex, esiste altro.
> Ed è facile scrivere o parlare su dei piani prestabiliti da una società a comodo.


se nun ce sparavi la tua solita minchiata alla Prozac per addormentare anche noi nun stavi tranquillo...

ahahahah

cioe' te preferisci avere in casa una vera zoccola piuttosto che sfankularla e stressare quei poveri bambini?

ma mejo un po' stressati piuttosto che se formino una psiche deformata dalle zoccole o dai puttanieri che gli girano per casa...

ma roba da pazzi...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi una donna che si separa non potrá mai rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo perchè ha dei figli?
> 
> Sola per tutta la vita?
> 
> *E i figli che vantaggio trarrebbero da questo*?




azzardo una risposta che non sarà capita...ma da te sole...credo di si...

non rifacendosi una vitapiù che proteggerli una donna i propri figli.....li rende quasi colpevoli..."


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa cosa vuoi*Non sono decisioni che si prendono* così
> Se ci sono dei bimbi meno che mai
> 
> Ma non importa capisco che ci siano pensieri diversi
> Sarà un limite mio io non riesco a sacrificare la serenità dei bimbi non adesso cos’ relativamente ancora piccoli


infatti... a volte NON si prendono decisioni e si tradisce...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo che si soffre, ma io personalmente quando sono nati i miei figli mi sono ripromessa di fare tutto ciò che posso per farli soffrire il meno possibile, finché posso
> 
> e se pensassi che portare un uomo in casa li potrebbe turbare non lo farei mai


no tu hai detto categoricamente che non lo porteresti mai...ripeto..il turbamento potrebbe essere solo figlio di un'innato e smodaTO EGOISMO E FRANCAMENTE A COSTO DI essere odiato il mio insegnamento sarebbe che mai e poi mai l'egoismo va avallato e accondisceo...mai...e qui non si parla di un sano egoismo. a mio modestissimo parere...


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> azzardo una risposta che non sarà capita...ma da te sole...credo di si...
> 
> non rifacendosi una vitapiù che proteggerli una donna i propri figli.....li rende quasi colpevoli..."


inconsciamente si


----------



## battiato63 (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti... a volte NON si prendono decisioni e si tradisce...


BRAVA SBRI  donne non prendete mai decisioni 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma sti cazzi!
> 
> i figli vengono sempre prima di tutto per una madre, non diciamo stronzate
> 
> ma quando mai una madre lascia due figli per un uomo? ma che madre è?


La moglie di un mio amico... c'è di tutto a 'sto mondo, Quinty.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> azzardo una risposta che non sarà capita...ma da te sole...credo di si...
> 
> non rifacendosi una vitapiù che proteggerli una donna i propri figli.....li rende quasi colpevoli..."



Non rifarsi una vita però non equivale a non convivere...
Posso essere serena anche non vivendo con il mio compagno se credo che questo sia la cosa giusta per i miei figli. Nona vrei nulla di cui colpevolizzarli se fossi serena con me stessa. Mi sembra un giusto compromesso per la mia e la loro serenità


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma da quando in qua i sentimenti si misurano in base alla frequenza con cui ci si vede?


:up:


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non rifarsi una vita però non equivale a non convivere...
> Posso essere serena anche non vivendo con il mio compagno se credo che questo sia la cosa giusta per i miei figli. Nona vrei nulla di cui colpevolizzarli se fossi serena con me stessa. Mi sembra un giusto compromesso per la mia e la loro serenità


:up:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> so che si soffre...lo sappiamo tutti...la mia era un'opinione personale...io l'ho provato come figlia e non vorrei che la mmia prole lo provasse. per carità il marito di mia madre è bravissimo, gli voglio bene ma non è mio padre ed è stat dura diventare una famiglia e secondo me non lo siamo ancora del tutto adesso. egoismo sì forse egoismo


beh, complimenti per la sincerità ma anche complimenti per l'egoismo...che trovo sia una dei sentimenti più deleteri per l'umanità...mi spiace (e mi spiace tanto doverlo essere:mrgreen essere d'accordo con stermy...aridatece neanderthal si!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per alcuni..inizialmente è questo....poi diventa altro...
> 
> per quanto riguarda il rapporto con l'amante..beh credo sia normale stare bene con lui...*mica passi il tempo a parlar di problemi.*...quello lo fai già a casa...se devo evadere..evado...mica mi porto i problemi appresso...o le ricevute del mutuo...magari racconto lui qualche magagna...qualche lamentela..ma poi è subito passione...e ci mancherebbe ...
> 
> che sia giusto o sbagliato evadere...quello è un altro discorso abnorme che ...io non prenderei.....io...


ma non è scontato

in questo forum passano un sacco di storie in cui è vero esattamente il contrario, e cioè che gli amanti si spalleggiano l'un l'altro buttandosi addosso i relativi problemi familiari, e sognano di lasciare le relative famiglie (se sono accasati )per stare insieme

tanto per farti un esempio: anche il solo fatto di scopare con l'amante perchè a casa non scopi più è un uso sconsiderato e irrispettoso dell'amante, a mio avviso

questo continuare a mettere in mezzo le ricevute del mutuo, le lavatrici e le pulizie di casa non lo capisco:
ripeto, è solo una visione distorta del rapporto familiare, avvallata soprattutto da noi donne

l'amante per me non è evasione e/o sostituzione, non è sostegno morale ed emotivo ( quello me lo faccio da sola)

E' UN VALORE AGGIUNTO ALLA MIA VITA


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> i*nconsciamente *si


renderli colpevoli
non dare a loro la colpa...
è diverso...

ma il discorso è piu delicato di quanto sembra...
e purtroppo non ci si puo spiegare bene....

sarebbe tutto piu semplice però se non ci andassimo ad intrufolare in altro....e restare nel nostro...

anche se è ance vero che alle volte le cose accadono e basta...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> certo che si soffre, ma io personalmente quando sono nati i miei figli mi sono ripromessa di fare tutto ciò che posso per farli soffrire il meno possibile, finché posso
> 
> e se pensassi che portare un uomo in casa li potrebbe turbare non lo farei mai


ma tu nella vita devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni non si puo' sempre essere delle amebe....

se hai tradito tuo marito e l'amante t'e' diventato il nuovo amore te hai il diritto di rifarti una vita con quello e se non lo fai nascondendoti vigliaccamente dietro i tuoi figli e' che fondamentalmente e' solo il cazzo che te serve ed il fatto di continuare una farsa in casa e' l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri...

ahahahah

ps:tu generico...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta patacca..raccontata da amico....tipa sgamata dice al marito..va bene me ne vado dal mio amore....
> 
> amante''vivere assieme??e quando mai??lo dicevo???be'si dai...''
> 
> sai dove vive la tr...ah no .zoccola..al motel da sola..piangendo l'intero giorno.



ciao Lothar :up:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu nella vita devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni non si puo' sempre essere delle amebe....
> 
> se hai tradito tuo marito e l'amante t'e' diventato il nuovo amore te hai il diritto di rifarti una vita con quello e se non lo fai nascondendoti vigliaccamente dietro i tuoi figli e' che fondamentalmente e' solo il cazzo che te serve ed il fatto di continuare una farsa in casa e' l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri...
> 
> ...


cazzo io mi sento uno stronzo ma tu sei bastardo forte eh?


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono un po' a metà strada tra te e Sole
> Ovvero credo che si possa benissimo vivere un amore senza la convivenza, ma preferirei convivere con l'uomo che amo.
> Assolutamente prima però dovrei essere sicura che i miei figli vogliano vivere con quell'uomo. Se non fossi certa al 100% vivrei quell'amore come una cosa mia e non li coinvolgerei più del necessario.
> E' vero ha ragione Angelo, il loro potrebbe essere una forma di egoismo, ma se fossi io ad aver deciso che il loro papà non debba più vivere con loro (l'egoismo in questo caso sarebbe mio) vorrei almeno che la scelta successiva fosse condivisa.


non sono d'accordo...

la storia con il tuo amante la devi vivere fino in fondo convivendoci quindi, reinnescando il deleterio quotidiano e se invece co' la scusa del disagio dei figli non ci vuoi convivere, me sa che e' la ritrovata liberta' a 360° che te preme di piu'..


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> renderli colpevoli
> non dare a loro la colpa...
> è diverso...
> 
> ...


Sicuramente i figli di colpe non ne hanno, i colpevoli siamo solo ed esclusivamente noi.
la vita è lunga e varia, per cui non si può mai dire ciò che ci potrà accadere domani, volutamente o inconsciamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi una donna che si separa non potrá mai rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo perchè ha dei figli?
> 
> Sola per tutta la vita?
> 
> E i figli che vantaggio trarrebbero da questo?



beh, se hanno una madre come me trarrebbero un grossissimo vantaggio  :mrgreen:


a parte gli scherzi, può  e deve rifarsela se sente che è la sua strada


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma che cazzo significa? se tua figlia ti chiede una cosa (e non ti chiederebbe il colore dell'hennè da farsi o che scarpe si adattano ad un vestito) così importante e decisiva per lei è perchè EVIDENTEMENTE ha bisogno di una vicinanza o comunque un di un confronto con sua madre (eccerto che poi la decisone la prende lei, mica si sta parlando di lasciare la sua vita nelle tue mani) la lasceresti così, senza battere ciglio? ammappela!


mia madre sa della mia situazione ma pur sapendo di essere diversa da me non si è mai azzardata a darmi una sua opinione...o per carità le si legge in faccia..ma si limita a sostenermi nelle mie scelte...ad aiutarmi quando sono sola...quando sono giù e mi sento soffocare...si limita ad AMARMI...però veramente secondo me bisogna vedere molti aspetti quando si guarda ad una sccelta come questa: lo stato d'amino della donna che sta decidendo,cosa ha passato, il suo vissuto matrimoniale...cioè quando ho conosciuto mio marito non era come è diventato...(non voglio assolutamente parlare di questo) e chi me lo dice che ne trovo un'altro come lui...forse questa è la mia più grande paura...meglio sola!!! cazzo meglio sola!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no tu hai detto categoricamente che non lo porteresti mai...ripeto..il turbamento potrebbe essere solo figlio di un'innato e smodaTO EGOISMO E FRANCAMENTE A COSTO DI essere odiato il mio insegnamento sarebbe che mai e poi mai l'egoismo va avallato e accondisceo...mai...e qui non si parla di un sano egoismo. a mio modestissimo parere...


Io non lo porterei mai perché penso che li turberebbe così come in altro uomo avrebbe turbato me

Mia madre ebbe una relazione nel periodo della separazione. Me ne parlò ma non lo portò mai in casa e sinceramente io ne fui contenta.

Io mi sentirei a disagio nel portare un altro uomo in casa. E questo è per come sono fatta io.

Non capisco perché te la prendi tanto. Non ho mai detto a nessuna "non ti devi portare un uomo in casa". Ognuno fa quello che si sente. E io non me la sento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non so se cui si rende conto che si da un'immagine e un esempio sbagliato dell'amore fra due adulti...e come questi figli imparerebbero a farlo se l'esempio è di qualcuno che scappa enon si mette in gioco fino in fondo?
> la paura è una cattiva consigliera e dare l'esempio di esserlo non cercando di vivere una vita "normale" (notare le virgolette) e di amorevole coesistenza è veramente un errore..secondo me...un GRAVE errore aggiungerei



no Angelo, non è questione di paura, secondo me

se io dovessi separarmi da mio marito, per esempio ( e questo lui lo sa e l'ho sempre detto)
sarei fierissima di non avere nessun altra convivenza, successivamente

l'unica famiglia che io ho formato in questa vita è e resterà io + il mio ex marito + mia figlia
altri amori potranno esserci, ma quella è e sarà la mia famiglia, senza ma e senza se


ovvio che io lo dico da quarantenne che difficilmente avrà altri figli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> azzardo una risposta che non sarà capita...ma da te sole...credo di si...
> 
> non rifacendosi una vitapiù che proteggerli una donna i propri figli.....li rende quasi colpevoli..."



che cazzata, scusa annuccia...è proprio una cazzata


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no Angelo, non è questione di paura, secondo me
> 
> se io dovessi separarmi da mio marito, per esempio ( e questo lui lo sa e l'ho sempre detto)
> sarei fierissima di non avere nessun altra convivenza, successivamente
> ...


ma dai che anche per te sarebbe solo ritrovare la piena liberta'...

libera di fare il cazzo che te pare senza condizionamenti maritali o rendere conto a qualcuno, manco alla propria coscienza che in quel caso se leverebbe un bel peso...

ahahahah


----------



## stellina (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh, complimenti per la sincerità ma anche complimenti per l'egoismo...che trovo sia una dei sentimenti più deleteri per l'umanità...mi spiace (e mi spiace tanto doverlo essere:mrgreen essere d'accordo con stermy...aridatece neanderthal si!


nel tuo essere un po' aggressivo mi scuoti e in un qualche modo sono contenta di confrontarmi con te e magari ti do anche ragione nella genericità dei casi...però credo che prima di giudicare bisognerebbe farsi un giro nelle scarpe degli altri...non tutti i tradimenti sono solo sessuali, non tutti i tradimenti sono ""oh ho scopato con unaltra!" nn tutti  i matrimoni subiscono lo scossone di quel tipo di tradimento...si tradisce il rispetto di una persona in molti modi non solo a livello sessuale. purtoppo la mancanza di rispetto cambia le persone e poi una volta dopo che il vaso si è rotto cambiano le prospettive...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quelli sono fatti che verranno dopo...
> perchè se ti innamori...inizialmente puoi pure non andarci a vivere insieme....ovvio...
> non potrei nemmeno io...ma inevitabilmente dopo...
> 
> ...


certo che potevo risolverli prima
che ne sai di come e quanto ci abbia provato e di coem sia stata rimbalzata all'epoca?
?

non generalizziamo poi x favore


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu nella vita devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni non si puo' sempre essere delle amebe....
> 
> se hai tradito tuo marito e l'amante t'e' diventato il nuovo amore te hai il diritto di rifarti una vita con quello e se non lo fai nascondendoti vigliaccamente dietro i tuoi figli e' che fondamentalmente e' solo il cazzo che te serve ed il fatto di continuare una farsa in casa e' l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri...
> 
> ...


D'accordo sul diritto di rifarsi una vita. Meno d'accordo sul fatto che questo includa delle forzature lecite per i figli.

Quei figli nascono e crescono in una idea di famiglia tutta loro. In genere questa è rappresentata, psicologicamente parlando, dalla mamma e dal papà naturali. Se loro sentono di vitale importanza questo bisogno di autenticità, non puoi ritenere per loro accettabile ed amorevole un nuovo contesto.

Sono d'accordo con chi afferma di rifarsi una vita con i dovuti compromessi e nel rispetto di tutti. Non so perchè Stellina debba essere ritenuta egoista se oggi afferma che il patrigno e il nuovo contesto purtroppo non sono riusciti a compensare i suoi bisogni di bambina.

L'egoismo non è fare quello che ci pare e piace, è invece pretendere che gli altri reagiscano come noi vogliamo. Il rispetto, prima dell'amore o quello che volete, conta più di tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai che anche per te sarebbe solo *ritrovare la piena liberta'...*
> 
> libera di fare il cazzo che te pare senza condizionamenti maritali o rendere conto a qualcuno, manco alla propria coscienza che in quel caso se leverebbe un bel peso...
> 
> ahahahah




non SOLO, ma ANCHE

certo. è un delitto?

mia figlia ha dieci anni, ha visto cos'è una famiglia

convivere con un uomo perchè lei deve avere davanti lo specchio di una famiglia?
ma che stronzata è?


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo che potevo risolverli prima
> che ne sai di come e quanto ci abbia provato e di coem sia stata rimbalzata all'epoca?
> ?
> 
> non generalizziamo poi x favore


Hai ragione, ogni caso è diverso.
Sicuramente tu avrai ponderato bene sulle scelte da intraprendere prima di decidere.
Dall'esterno noi parliamo ma a volte non abbiamo le conoscenze vissute dai protagonisti delle esperienze che vengono espresse nel forum.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2012)

Okay. Allora riassumendo sono una moglie di merda, una madre di merda e pure un'amante di merda, senza palle ipocrita e vogliosa di cazzo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?

Ciao vado a farmi una nuotata


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che cazzata, scusa annuccia...è proprio una cazzata


cmq ogni cosa va tarata sul proprio vissuto

poi capisco che tipo annuccia della quale ho letto las toria veda chi radisce come la peste nera
tu sei stata brava a ricominciare ad es
io non penso avrei la tua forza dopo aver saputo le cose tra marito e l'amante
ci penserei di continuo e finire con rovinare tutto
eppure ho tradito


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay. Allora riassumendo sono una moglie di merda, una madre di merda e pure un'amante di merda, senza palle ipocrita e vogliosa di cazzo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?
> 
> Ciao vado a farmi una nuotata


Hei, calmati, non è il caso.
Su dai.....


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mia madre sa della mia situazione ma pur sapendo di essere diversa da me non si è mai azzardata a darmi una sua opinione...o per carità le si legge in faccia..ma si limita a sostenermi nelle mie scelte...ad aiutarmi quando sono sola...quando sono giù e mi sento soffocare...si limita ad AMARMI...però veramente secondo me bisogna vedere molti aspetti quando si guarda ad una sccelta come questa: lo stato d'amino della donna che sta decidendo,cosa ha passato, il suo vissuto matrimoniale...cioè quando ho conosciuto mio marito non era come è diventato...(non voglio assolutamente parlare di questo) e chi me lo dice che ne trovo un'altro come lui...forse questa è la mia più grande paura...meglio sola!!! cazzo meglio sola!!!


nononononono non girarmi le carte in tavola.....tu le hai chiesto un'opinione? probabilmente no....io come genitore te l'avrei data lo stesso e tua madre fa bene a non dartela se non la chiedi e quindi la sua è una scelta esatta per quello che è lei..figuriamoci...tua madre sarà sicuramente una buonissima madre....ma io ho chiesto se tu le chiedi un CONSIGLIO sul da farsi...e a me è stato risposto che non si danno perchè a 40 anni una figlia sarà ben adulta per prendere una decisione. direi che non è meglio addentrarsi di più....
e ripeto..dare l'esempio di vivere o non vivere facendosi trascinare come una bandieruola al vento dalla paura è un esempio (PER ME) deleterio da dare ad un figlio...puoi pensarla e comportarti diversamente chi te lo può impedire? niente impedisce a me di avere un'opinione negativa di questo tipo di comportamente..verso sè stessi e verso i figli...troppo comodo così....
e poi quindi, amando una persona non ti fidi di lui a tal punto da non volerci vivere insieme, mi spaice essere d'accordo con stermy ...non è amore ma solo voglia di scoparsi qualcuno e farci una gita ogni tanto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cmq ogni cosa va tarata sul proprio vissuto
> 
> poi capisco che tipo annuccia della quale ho letto las toria veda chi radisce come la peste nera
> tu sei stata brava a ricominciare ad es
> ...


no no tesoro

io non ho proprio ricominciato

sono una zoccola egoista, cinica e bastarda

ho un SIGNOR marito e un SIGNOR amante
ma se ne ho voglia li fanculizzo entrambi domani

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

stermy non lo ammetterà mai, ma sotto sotto adora le donne anomale come me :carneval:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no tesoro
> 
> io non ho proprio ricominciato
> 
> ...


sicura sicura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> perché io sono così Angelo
> 
> io non lo farei
> 
> ...


Beh anch'io sono molto convinto che in genere i bambini non vogliano vedere accanto alla loro madre un uomo che non sia suo padre eh? A meno che...il padre non sia morto.
Allora cambiano...
Cercano un qualcuno che diventi il loro padre.
Ti quoto e approvo.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay. Allora riassumendo sono una moglie di merda, una madre di merda e pure un'amante di merda, senza palle ipocrita e vogliosa di cazzo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?
> 
> Ciao vado a farmi una nuotata


quintina io ti capisco benissimo
io ho tradito perchè mi ero disinnamorata di mio marito da tempo
quest'uomo mi ha rimessa in piedi
anche agli occhi purtroppo di mio marito che mi ha rivista come donna
io x prima mi sono rivista tale

credo che abbia senso riprovare proprio perché ho rivisto accendersi determinate cose laddove credo finite x sempre (attenzioni, sesso)

Ma perché ho toccato il fondo e ho detto attento sto cambiando
E credo che lui, che stupido non è abbia capito
E se vuole riprovare è perché sa di avere grosse colpe
C’è anche il tradimento per fame di successo, egoismo, egocentrismo
Non vai con un ‘altra ma non si sei più per me mai

Buona nuotata


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay. Allora riassumendo sono una moglie di merda, una madre di merda e pure un'amante di merda, senza palle ipocrita e vogliosa di cazzo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?
> 
> Ciao vado a farmi una nuotata


stai semplicemente semplificando  se ti senti insultata mi dispiace molto...ma se hai (per me) un'atteggiamento sbagliato te lo dico..lo faccio con tutti amici e parenti stretti...non per questo gli voglio meno bene e se fossi mia figlia non approverei ma ti amerei lo stesso...non ti chiederò scusa se ti è parso una serie di insulti gratuiti il mio discorso, mama che mi dispiace questo si...mi dispiace...se ti ho ferita mi dispiace altrettanto ma comunque non chiederò scusa lo stesso...sono concetti per me veramente importanti...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non SOLO, ma ANCHE
> 
> certo. è un delitto?
> 
> ...


ma che delitto infatti ti ripeto che e' un diritto pero' se non te la senti de convive con l'eventuale amante piu' o meno fisso che avevi nun e' pe' stressa' tua figlia...

e' piu' bello continuare ad averlo come amante cosi' manco s'ammoscia la passione smerdandola col quotidiano..

e poi c'e' anche da dire che quanno te sei scocciata de quello e' piu' facile rimpiazzarlo se nun transitano mai da casa oseno' daresti l'impressione a tua figlia d'esse in un porto di mare...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> da qualche anno devi stare attenta se te lo tiri dentro casa per conviverci, perche' se la casa ce l'hai solo assegnata, essendo di tuo marito, te ne vai fuori dai coglioni a razzo da quella casa, pero' il concetto non cambia molto...


Mi pare ( ma potrei sbagliarmi) che il padre debba essere d'accordo circa le frequentazioni dei suoi figli no?
Poi non so, ma potrei sbagliarmi, una separazione non libera dall'obbligo della fedeltà reciproca.
Sancisce solamente che un marito e una moglie non possano più convivere.
Ma mi pare che due separati, fino al divorzio, siano ancora legalmente sposati.

Mio nonno era vedovo.
Volle risposarsi.
Mia madre aveva 25 anni.
Non volle saperne.
Mio nonno allora cacciò di casa sua figlia dicendole, arpega, tu fra un anno ti sposi e mi lasci solo.

Mio zio invece ha aspettato che sua figlia compiesse 18 anni e allora se ne andò.
Ora vive in Spagna dopo essersi sposato regolarmente dopo il divorzio.

Difficile che i bambini riconoscano un ruolo genitoriale ad un estreneo/a...( IHMO)


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> D'accordo sul diritto di rifarsi una vita. Meno d'accordo sul fatto che questo includa delle forzature lecite per i figli.
> 
> Quei figli nascono e crescono in una idea di famiglia tutta loro. In genere questa è rappresentata, psicologicamente parlando, dalla mamma e dal papà naturali. Se loro sentono di vitale importanza questo bisogno di autenticità, non puoi ritenere per loro accettabile ed amorevole un nuovo contesto.
> 
> ...


vabbe' io non vedo dove ci sia una mancanza di rispetto verso i figli se uno/a se dovesse rifa' una vita completamente e non per modo di dire facendo il fidanzatino ridicolo a 50 anni...

io in questo pseudo rispetto estremo verso i figli vedo solo una paura d'aver puntato sul nuovo cavallo ma sbajato...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anch'io sono molto convinto che in genere i bambini non vogliano vedere accanto alla loro madre un uomo che non sia suo padre eh? A meno che...il padre non sia morto.
> Allora cambiano...
> Cercano un qualcuno che diventi il loro padre.
> Ti quoto e approvo.


che roba terribile...
è un'offesa per tutti i padri che sono vivi e che accanto ai propri figli vivono altre persone e che non cercano di soppiantare nessuno...questo è il motivo per cui mi fai schifo...
ma capisco che bisogna essere delle grandi persone per capire e far capire ai propri figli che una terza persona (con tutte le deroghe del caso) una volta passato il periodo inevitabile di crisi e sofferenza potrebbe (e deve) essere una "risorsa" in più e non una presenza "a togliere"...ed è così evidente che tu non lo sei...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no tesoro
> 
> io non ho proprio ricominciato
> 
> ...


se col cazzo...

ahahahah

pero' t'assicuro che co' me avresti visto i sorci verdi, altro che a ciula' a destra ed a manca...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> provo a risponderti io poi quintina ti darà la sua opinione.
> se mi separassi sono convinta che la prole in qualche modo ne soffrirebbe...potremmo stare qui a cercare i termini più adatti, le sfumature migliori per quello che capita alla prole in una separazione ma per farla breve i figli dovranno adattarsi ad una situazione nuova e dolorosamente accettare la nuova famiglia divisa. non porterei un uomo perchè in una situazione delicata di adattamento non li turberei ulteriormente con ,'immissione di un nuovo uomo, coi suoi ritmi, le sue abitudini...col tempo se la relazioen col nuovo si facesse seria gli presenterei i bimbi e cercherei di farli interagire tra loro ma non lo vorrei in casa se non per un pranzo una cena, una gita...ma la famiglia rimarremo io e la prole! magari è una cazzata come dici tu, magari poi sarò la prima a dirgli vieni a vivere da me ma per ora su questo sono ferma ed irremovibile...ho visto troppa merda e la mia prole ed io abbiamo solo bisogno di tranquillità!


Ne ho parlato con mia figlia...
Mi ha detto ridendo che inizierebbe una lotta senza quartieri in pieno stile matilda contro la signora trinciabue...finchè questa donna non scappa....

Però mi ha fatto venire in mente una volta...
Quando mia moglie era molto malata, ci fu un'amica di famiglia che venne ad aiutarci nelle faccende domestiche...
E mia figlia un giorno le disse...se muore mia mamma tu mi faresti da mamma come è successo alla mia amica tal dei tali?

Visto i bambini?
Non vedeva che un marito avrebbe perso la moglie...la sua compagna...ma lei che rimaneva senza mamma...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare ( ma potrei sbagliarmi) che il padre debba essere d'accordo circa le frequentazioni dei suoi figli no?
> Poi non so, ma potrei sbagliarmi, una separazione non libera dall'obbligo della fedeltà reciproca.
> Sancisce solamente che un marito e una moglie non possano più convivere.
> Ma mi pare che due separati, fino al divorzio, siano ancora legalmente sposati.
> ...


ma solo se tua moglie frequentasse avanzi di galera potresti metterci becco e me sa che cagheresti sangue anche in quel caso...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma solo se tua moglie frequentasse avanzi di galera potresti metterci becco e me sa che cagheresti sangue anche in quel caso...
> 
> ahahahah


aggiungo:

ma poi chi sta sostenedo di sostituire il nuovo col vecchio padre?

nessuno...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> corression:
> 
> ma poi chi sta sostenendo di sostituire il vecchio padre con il nuovo?
> 
> nessuno...


.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono un po' a metà strada tra te e Sole
> Ovvero credo che si possa benissimo vivere un amore senza la convivenza, ma preferirei convivere con l'uomo che amo.
> Assolutamente prima però dovrei essere sicura che i miei figli vogliano vivere con quell'uomo. Se non fossi certa al 100% vivrei quell'amore come una cosa mia e non li coinvolgerei più del necessario.
> E' vero ha ragione Angelo, il loro potrebbe essere una forma di egoismo, ma se fossi io ad aver deciso che il loro papà non debba più vivere con loro (l'egoismo in questo caso sarebbe mio) vorrei almeno che la scelta successiva fosse condivisa.


Quoto e approvo.
Ma pensiamoci.
Tu ami un uomo che non è il loro papà.
Per loro è un estraneo.
Se loro vedono che tu cacci il loro padre di casa per tirarti in casa questo...
Come si mette?

Una mia amica lo ha fatto...
Si è separata da lui perchè lui aveva serissimi problemi di alcool e tossico...
ALlora la figlia più grande se n'è andata via con il moroso...
Il figlio più piccolo 11 anni...stranamente ha accettato quest'uomo...perchè si vergognava da morire di suo padre che ha sempre visto ubriaco a vomitare sul divano.

Poi se il tuo nuovo compagno cerca di imporsi come paterno loro rispondono...che cazzo vuoi da noi? Tu non sei nostro papà.


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' io non vedo dove ci sia una mancanza di rispetto verso i figli se uno/a se dovesse rifa' una vita completamente e non per modo di dire facendo il fidanzatino ridicolo a 50 anni...
> 
> io in questo pseudo rispetto estremo verso i figli vedo solo una paura d'aver puntato sul nuovo cavallo ma sbajato...
> 
> ahahahah


Non intendevo estremizzare quel concetto di rispetto. Dopotutto i casi non sono sempre gli stessi, in effetti una nuova famiglia nasce anche nell'obiettivo di ricreare quello in cui si è fallito in precedenza. Potrebbe essere lo steso anche per i figli

Parlavo invece di compromessi nei casi in cui la formazione di un nuovo nucleo famigliare non è ugualmente condivisa da tutti i componenti. Sono poratato a trattare i bambini come fossero persone adulte, i diritti delle persone sono sempre gli stessi e non hanno età. Lo scrupolo che nasce dall'eventuale sofferenza dei figli per scelte solo proprie non mi pare inutile o dannoso, per me è solo legittimo se questo tiene conto di tutti ed è ben ponderato su fatti reali non trascurati. e? anche una questione di sensibilità e quindi di rispetto.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> Ma pensiamoci.
> Tu ami un uomo che non è il loro papà.
> Per loro è un estraneo.
> ...


a me, se per ipotesi dovessi diventare un nuovo compagno convivente di una con figli, nun me passerebbe manco pe' la capa da fargli da padre se e' ancora vivo e sta da qualche parte...

pur ammettendo che la situazione mi darebbe leggermente al cazzo, pero' che s'arrangiassero pure..

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu nella vita devi avere il coraggio delle tue azioni non si puo' sempre essere delle amebe....
> 
> se hai tradito tuo marito e l'amante t'e' diventato il nuovo amore te hai il diritto di rifarti una vita con quello e se non lo fai nascondendoti vigliaccamente dietro i tuoi figli e' che fondamentalmente e' solo il cazzo che te serve ed il fatto di continuare una farsa in casa e' l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri...
> 
> ...


Rifarsi una vita alle spalle di una vittima innocente non è mai un diritto.
Ma una violenza bella e buona.


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

in realtà anche se poi si vogliono trovare tutte le attenuanti del caso, al 90% per i figli la separazione dei propri genitori è un dramma. Poi ci sono situazioni più gravi di altre ma in generale *è* un problema.


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rifarsi *una vita alle spalle di una vittima innocente non è mai un diritto*.
> Ma una violenza bella e buona.


ah ok...quindi se tu ti separi non ti rifai una vita... no è?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo...
> 
> la storia con il tuo amante la devi vivere fino in fondo convivendoci quindi, reinnescando il deleterio quotidiano e se invece co' la scusa del disagio dei figli non ci vuoi convivere, me sa che e' la ritrovata liberta' a 360° che te preme di piu'..



Facevo un discorso più ampio indipendentemente dal motivo per cui mi separo.
Se mi separo perchè non amo più mio marito e incontro in seguito un nuovo amore, valuterei comunque una futura convivenza cercando di capire cosa fa meno male ai miei figli, avendoli già privati della quotidianità con il loro papà.
Motivo in più comunque se lascio mio marito per un altro uomo. Prima che i miei figli vengano a conoscenza della sua presenza della mia vita devo essere sicura al 100% che quell'uomo sia un amore vero e per scoprirlo devo vivere la mia storia non in maniera clandestina. E anche quando capisco che è l'amore vero ce ne passa prima che conviva con i miei figli.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

mettiamola in questo modo....
a me francamente cosa si fa in casa d'altri frega una sega e ognuno gestisce le proprie vite come meglio crede...ma c'è un però..e questo thread mi ha fatto (o meglio mi ha fatto venire la voglia di scriverlo, non è che mi si è accesa una lampadina e ho originato il pensiero in questo istante) pensare a questo:
il fatto che le persone si comportino in un certo modo, educhino i propri figli in un certo modo e li faccino vivere in un certo modo (e parlo in generale) non mi sconvolge nella misura in cui tutto il resto del mondo non viene a contatto con me, con mia figlia e con le persone a me care...questo cosa comporta? che se mia figlia incontra un uomo che (è solo un esempio e se ne possono trovare a milioni) trova normale o giustificato cornficarla perchè MAGARI questo gli è stato inculcato o ha vissuto a me girano i coglioni si e francamente non penso che è solo lui lo stronzo bastardo che ha EVIDENTEMENTE fatto soffrire mia figlia ma anche colui o coloro che questo gli hanno passato...siamo mica delle isole...la libertà è ok...ma finisce dove inizia la mia....


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non intendevo estremizzare quel concetto di rispetto. Dopotutto i casi non sono sempre gli stessi, in effetti una nuova famiglia nasce anche nell'obiettivo di ricreare quello in cui si è fallito in precedenza. Potrebbe essere lo steso anche per i figli
> 
> Parlavo invece di compromessi nei casi in cui la formazione di un nuovo nucleo famigliare non è ugualmente condivisa da tutti i componenti. Sono poratato a trattare i bambini come fossero persone adulte, i diritti delle persone sono sempre gli stessi e non hanno età. Lo scrupolo che nasce dall'eventuale sofferenza dei figli per scelte solo proprie non mi pare inutile o dannoso, per me è solo legittimo se questo tiene conto di tutti ed è ben ponderato su fatti reali non trascurati. e? anche una questione di sensibilità e quindi di rispetto.


e per me ti ripeto sbagli o hai troppa paura d'aver puntato su un cavallo sbagliato...

se io invece fossi piu' convinto d'aver trovato la persona giusta non vedo cosa osta a conviverci fermo restando che nessuno sostituisce padri o madri....

farsi condizionare da loro per me non e' rispetto per loro...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, se hanno una madre come me trarrebbero un grossissimo vantaggio  :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, può  e deve rifarsela se sente che è la sua strada


Ma non possiamo pretendere che i figli siano d'accordo eh?
Non possiamo imporgli certe scelte e pretendere che siano pure felici eh?
Cioè come fa ad essere egoismo rinunciare a certe cose per i figli?
Rientra nella sfera vorrei ma non posso, per ora...

Poi ok...
Con i deliri di onnipotenza si fa pochissima strada...
E ho visto troppe persone finire con il culo per terra.

Ok ti lascio...
ma come si fa a pretendere che uno accetti di buon grado questo?

Prova a metterti lì a pensare...
Un bel giorno il tuo maritino che adori...ti dice...

Ciao bella ti lascio...
Perchè ho trovato una meglio di te.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rifarsi una vita alle spalle di una vittima innocente non è mai un diritto.
> Ma una violenza bella e buona.


torna a dormire qui si parla esattamente del contrario..si parla di fare le cose alla luce del sole..con i tempi e i modi che si ritengono giusti e con la sensibilità adeguata..ma di che parlo...non ci arrivi...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rifarsi una vita alle spalle di una vittima innocente non è mai un diritto.
> Ma una violenza bella e buona.


e' mejo continua' co' le tue mignotte che girano pe' casa davanti a tua moglie, neh?..

che tu fossi sciroccato l'abbiamo capito e' inutile ormai che insisti...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok...quindi se tu ti separi non ti rifai una vita... no è?


Se mi separo.
Sto da solo.
Convivenza mai più.

Ovvio le mie amiche non vogliono perchè ho detto loro che ho già fissato i turni per le pulizie e per lavare e stirare no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io mi separo solo se non sopporto più mia moglie.
Solo se non vado più d'accordo con lei.

Solo se mi danneggia.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anch'io sono molto convinto che in genere i bambini non vogliano vedere accanto alla loro madre un uomo che non sia suo padre eh? A meno che...il padre non sia morto.
> Allora cambiano...
> Cercano un qualcuno che diventi il loro padre.
> Ti quoto e approvo.


Ma non è proprio così. Io credo che tutto abbia bisogno del suo tempo. Il nuovo compagno non sarà mai il nuovo papà ma semplicemente il nuovo compagno della mamma. Loro un papà ce l'hanno e questo è un concetto che deve essere chiaro a tutti.
Io sono convinta che ogni bambino sia a sè e che sta alla propria madre o padre prendere la decisione che credono sia la cosa giusta per loro.
Prima della mia totale felicità viene quella dei miei figli. Certo l'ottimo sarebbe che le due cose coincidessero


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima che i miei figli vengano a conoscenza della sua presenza della mia vita devo essere sicura al 100% che quell'uomo sia un amore vero e per scoprirlo devo vivere la mia storia non in maniera clandestina. E anche quando capisco che è l'amore vero ce ne passa prima che conviva con i miei figli.


ma e' tutto li' il focus...

la paura de fa' na grossa cazzata a metterse insieme con l'amante e' prima a noi che ce deve passa'...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> in realtà anche se poi si vogliono trovare tutte le attenuanti del caso, al 90% per i figli la separazione dei propri genitori è un dramma. Poi ci sono situazioni più gravi di altre ma in generale *è* un problema.


e quindi??????
non fate figli se non siete in grado di insegnargli un cazzo!!!!!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mi separo.
> Sto da solo.
> Convivenza mai più.
> 
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non intendevo estremizzare quel concetto di rispetto. Dopotutto i casi non sono sempre gli stessi, in effetti una nuova famiglia nasce anche nell'obiettivo di ricreare quello in cui si è fallito in precedenza. Potrebbe essere lo steso anche per i figli
> 
> Parlavo invece di compromessi nei casi in cui la formazione di un nuovo nucleo famigliare non è ugualmente condivisa da tutti i componenti. Sono poratato a trattare i bambini come fossero persone adulte, i diritti delle persone sono sempre gli stessi e non hanno età. Lo scrupolo che nasce dall'eventuale sofferenza dei figli per scelte solo proprie non mi pare inutile o dannoso, per me è solo legittimo se questo tiene conto di tutti ed è ben ponderato su fatti reali non trascurati. e? anche una questione di sensibilità e quindi di rispetto.


Quoto
Volevo approvarti e non ho realizzato che non sei registrato,per un pelo non schiaccio il triangolo e ti segnalo


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> :bleah:


Embè...
TUtti i mariti che si separano perchè traditi
Non è forse perchè hanno subito un danno?

Perchè dei mariti chiedono la separazione?

Tu?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' tutto li' il focus...
> 
> la paura de fa' na grossa cazzata a metterse insieme con l'amante e' prima a noi che ce deve passa'...
> 
> hahahah


beh però tu esageri proprio...è ovvio che non si fa tutto alla leggera quando ci sono di mezzo dei bambini...
ma io credo proprio sia un dovere essere felici e dare una dimensione di "normalità" e felicità ai nostri figli..poi si sbaglia comunque e cercando di non sbagliare si può arrivare a rendere infelici sè stessi e tutti...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è proprio così. Io credo che tutto abbia bisogno del suo tempo. Il nuovo compagno non sarà mai il nuovo papà ma semplicemente il nuovo compagno della mamma. Loro un papà ce l'hanno e questo è un concetto che deve essere chiaro a tutti.
> Io sono convinta che ogni bambino sia a sè e che sta alla propria madre o padre prendere la decisione che credono sia la cosa giusta per loro.
> Prima della mia totale felicità viene quella dei miei figli. Certo l'ottimo sarebbe che le due cose coincidessero


Allora va bene ho capito...
Se i figli ti dicono che non vogliono che questo tuo compagno viva con loro finchè non sono grandi...
CHe fai?


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...
> TUtti i mariti che si separano perchè traditi
> Non è forse perchè hanno subito un danno?
> 
> ...


perchè due si separano solo a causa di un tradimento? è l'unico motivo?


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> azzardo una risposta che non sarà capita...ma da te sole...credo di si...
> 
> non rifacendosi una vitapiù che proteggerli una donna i propri figli.....li rende quasi colpevoli..."


Infatti ci sono figli che rimangono "incastrati".


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' tutto li' il focus...
> 
> la paura de fa' na grossa cazzata a metterse insieme con l'amante e' prima a noi che ce deve passa'...
> 
> ahahahah


Continui a parlare di amante quando io faccio un discorso diverso
Sull'ammmoorrrreee  tra amanti sono molto più vicina a quello che dici tu di quanto pensi


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...
> TUtti i mariti che si separano perchè traditi
> Non è forse perchè hanno subito un danno?
> 
> ...


ma va là..che il tuo discorso è solo una questione di comodo...si sta insieme a qualcuno perchè c'è amore..e tu non sai nemmeno dove sta di casa...morto di figa...


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e quindi??????
> non fate figli se non siete in grado di insegnargli un cazzo!!!!!


cosa vuoi insegnargli?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...
> TUtti i mariti che si separano perchè traditi
> Non è forse perchè hanno subito un danno?
> 
> ...


ps: con te non parlerò mai del mio caso personale perchè sei un deficiente


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> so che si soffre...lo sappiamo tutti...la mia era un'opinione personale...io l'ho provato come figlia e non vorrei che la mmia prole lo provasse. per carità il marito di mia madre è bravissimo, gli voglio bene ma non è mio padre ed è stat dura diventare una famiglia e secondo me non lo siamo ancora del tutto adesso. egoismo sì forse egoismo


I figli posso soffrire molto anche all'interno della coppia coniugale.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> cosa vuoi insegnargli?


che tutto si può superare nella vita se c'è comunque amore e comprensione? che anche se ci sono drammi si sta comunque insieme e si superano?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora va bene ho capito...
> Se i figli ti dicono che non vogliono che questo tuo compagno viva con loro finchè non sono grandi...
> CHe fai?


Cerco di capire il loro disagio. Se si tratta di un capriccio cerco di farli ragionare. Conosco un sacco di bambini che vivono serenamente con il nuovo compagno di mamma. Se mi rendo conto che invece ci sono motivazioni più forti, porto pazienza e vivo la mia storia alla luce del sole senza conivolgerli. Magari con il tempo e capendo che sono serena con questa nuova persona il tutto si risolverà. Altrimenti ripeto egoismo o non egoismo da parte loro, loro vengono prima di tutto.
Resto dell'idea che se mi separassi o mio marito si separasse con già un'altra storia "pronta" (scusate non so come rendere il concetto) loro non lo saprebbero fintanto che non si siano adeguati alla nuova situazione.
Non direi mai ai miei figli lascio papà per un altro o papà mi lascia per un'altra. Vorrei che l'opinione su questa nuova persona se la facessero da soli senza partire prevenuti


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> I figli posso soffrire molto anche all'interno della coppia coniugale.


Quoto
Questo sarebbe un motivo più che valido per alzare le tende immediatamente. Sempre per lo stesso concetto di priorità verso i figli


----------



## geko (31 Luglio 2012)

Mah. Però per avere una storia VERA con una persona devi anche viverci, altrimenti resta sempre una cosa a metà. Questa è la mia esperienza. Poi le tempistiche sono soggettive, certo... Ma giocare a fare i fidanzatini che magari tra figli, lavoro e impegni vari riescono a vedersi soltanto qualche sera a settimana per quanto potrebbe durare? Realisticamente parlando...

Per me sarebbe frustrante. In una relazione importante c'è anche bisogno di continuità, costanza e quotidianità. Poi, per carità, ci sono anche quelli che riescono a viversi le storie a distanza. Per me una situazione del genere a tempo indeterminato sarebbe insostenibile, prima o poi questa distanza deve annullarsi. Ma mi riferisco ad una storia importante. L'amante o l'amica con cui trombo può anche abitare a 1000 km di distanza e venire da me solo per trombare, no problem. Ma la mia compagna no. E se ha dei figli il modo per conciliare le cose lo si trova... Basta avere l'intelligenza necessaria per capire che il rispetto dei ruoli viene prima. Si può fare anche coabitando. Mai mi sognerei di arrogarmi diritti di padre nei confronti di bambini che un padre ce l'hanno già! Ma questo non significa che io debba starmene formalmente fuori dalla sua vita o che non possa costruire qualcosa di concreto insieme a lei. Se si arriva a questi livelli allora forse è il rapporto genitori-figli ad avere qualcosa di insano. Insomma i figli devono anche capire che i genitori sono esseri umani ed hanno diritto all'individualità, come tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè due si separano solo a causa di un tradimento? è l'unico motivo?


No...non intendevo dire questo...
Ho scritto i motivi per cui mi separerei...
Vedi Simy per me l'amore è anche quella forza che mi impedisce di fare certe cose quando vorrei farle no?

Esempio...
Stamattina mi trovo un biglietto che dice...mi fai un favore a ritirare questa raccomandata?

Ebbene la delega nun ce sta, il documento del delegante nun ce sta...

Ecco l'amore è quella forza che mi fa andare al lavoro da lei, e con gentilezza chiederle di firmarmi la delega e di darmi un documento...

Se non ci fosse l'amore...
Lasciavo lì tutto e poi le dicevo...
Ciò cretina te me mandi in posta per le to robe e non sei gnanca bona de farme la delega?

Mi separo solo se arrivo al punto di dire...
Ah perdio se ci fosse un casso di tasto da pigiare per farti sparire oh se lo pigierei.


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Volevo approvarti e non ho realizzato che non sei registrato,per un pelo non schiaccio il triangolo e ti segnalo


Che mi succede se spingi sul triangolo?


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2012)

*Angelo*

Morto di figa...è sublime!:rotfl:


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che tutto si può superare nella vita se c'è comunque amore e comprensione? che anche se ci sono drammi si sta comunque insieme e si superano?


D'accordo senza dubbio, però questa è una fase successiva, il dolore per i figli è innegabile. Tieni conto poi che molte separazioni sono conflittuali e spesso i figli sono usati come arma, e quindi tante accortezze non vengono cercate. Naturale che se un rapporto non va è inutile, anzi dannoso tenerlo in piedi, ma sono valutazioni degli adulti non dei figli, i quali spesso non capiscono. Dipende dall'età e non solo da questo.


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anch'io sono molto convinto che in genere i bambini non vogliano vedere accanto alla loro madre un uomo che non sia suo padre eh? A meno che...il padre non sia morto.
> Allora cambiano...
> Cercano un qualcuno che diventi il loro padre.
> Ti quoto e approvo.


Beh sai, il mondo e' bello perché e' vario. Non ci sono regole prestabilite, non c'è determinismo. 
Proprio ieri ho incontrato una persona (separato e con nuova compagna da 12 anni) che mi ha confidato che la sua compagna ha un bellissimo rapporto con sua figlia adolescente e anzi le fa da mamma più lei che non la madre vera con cui vive.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> D'accordo senza dubbio, però questa è una fase successiva, il dolore per i figli è innegabile. Tieni conto poi che molte separazioni sono conflittuali e spesso i figli sono usati come arma, e quindi tante accortezze non vengono cercate. Naturale che se un rapporto non va è inutile, anzi dannoso tenerlo in piedi, ma sono valutazioni degli adulti non dei figli, i quali spesso non capiscono. Dipende dall'età e non solo da questo.


*ripeto.....e quindi??????????????????????????????????*


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2012)

*Se*

Se spingi sul triangolo e non ti fermi in tempo son cazzi amari!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Morto di figa...è sublime!:rotfl:


perchè non lo è?
ha appena scritto che ama sua moglie e poi cerca di scoparsi chiunque e ha un amante che conosce pure la moglie...come lo chiami uno così? morto di figa è il minimo:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se spingi sul triangolo e non ti fermi in tempo son cazzi amari!


Fortuna allora che qui di triangoli non ne vedo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> D'accordo senza dubbio, però questa è una fase successiva, il dolore per i figli è innegabile. Tieni conto poi che molte separazioni sono conflittuali e spesso i figli sono usati come arma, e quindi tante accortezze non vengono cercate. Naturale che se un rapporto non va è inutile, anzi dannoso tenerlo in piedi, ma sono valutazioni degli adulti non dei figli, i quali spesso non capiscono. Dipende dall'età e non solo da questo.


Secondo me, se si è arrivati al punto di usare un figlio come arma, è un bene essersi separati. Altrimenti sai che begli idilli si vedeva la creatura. Immagino sia un brutto ricordo d'infanzia, quello di rimpiangere che mamma e papà vivano in case separate. Ma SO che sono incubi, quelli che perseguitano i figli che hanno dovuto sorbirsi tragedie giornaliere.


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2012)

*Jon*

Si, attento che potresti essere tu il triangolo...!


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che mi succede se spingi sul triangolo?


sparisci :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...non intendevo dire questo...
> Ho *scritto i motivi per cui mi separerei*...
> Vedi Simy per me l'amore è anche quella forza che mi impedisce di fare certe cose quando vorrei farle no?
> 
> ...


ok..quindi vale solo se a farlo è lei....


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, attento che potresti essere tu il triangolo...!


Ma dai. Una specie di bersaglio?


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sparisci :mrgreen:


Ah...tutti sorcini qui.

Vi prego, il triangolo NO!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..quindi vale solo se a farlo è lei....


Lei chi?
Mia moglie?
Se mia moglie vuole separarsi da me avrà i suoi motivi no?
Io ho espresso i miei...
E vorrei anche rispondere a Geko...

Geko...come faccio a pensare che se da una storia da fidanzatini passo alla convivenza poi saranno rose e fiori?
Nel mio caso mi preoccupo per lei e non per me...

Dai dati raccolti nel campo
Sono un uomo difficilissimo con cui convivere...

Chi mi dice che non passo dalla padella alla bracie?

A me sembra e può darsi che dica un luogo comune, che siano più le donne che abbiano esigenza di convivere con chi amano...non gli uomini...

Adesso che sono nella fase ne ho una sgionfa delle donne...riesco a condividere la loro vicinanza a piccolissime dosi...

Cioè vediamo un lothar...lui dice la moglie non se tocca...poi amiche del casso quanto se vuole eh?

Simy...
Se io voglio separarmi vado da un legale.
Lui manda una lettera a mia moglie.
E nella lettera non c'è scritto sei d'accordo?
Ma solo si è rivolto a me il tal dei tali e vuole fare questo.

Poi tocca a te rispondere.
Potrebbe anche prendere la raccomandata e sbregarmela in faccia voglio dire eh?


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ah...tutti sorcini qui.
> 
> Vi prego, il triangolo NO!


io sono una sorcina e allora :mrgreen:??


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Beh sai, il mondo e' bello perché e' vario. Non ci sono regole prestabilite, non c'è determinismo.
> Proprio ieri ho incontrato una persona (separato e con nuova compagna da 12 anni) che mi ha confidato che la sua compagna ha un bellissimo rapporto con sua figlia adolescente e anzi le fa da mamma più lei che non la madre vera con cui vive.


Si hai ragione...
Ho solo formulato delle ipotesi e raccolto dati sul campo...
Chiedendo a mia figlia...
Che non ha una natura per nulla facile...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei chi?
> Mia moglie?
> Se mia moglie vuole separarsi da me avrà i suoi motivi no?
> Io ho espresso i miei...
> ...


1) ma sono solo io a pensare che frasi di questo genere non si dovrebbero pensare e che degradano questo forum milioni di volte peggio degli insulti volgari e scurrili sulle proprie madri e parenti fino alla quarta generazione? 
2) ma sono solo io a pensare che a leggere queste frasi il proprietario delle stesse dovrebbe ricevere milioni di insulti e sputi in faccia da chiunque legga e abbia un minimo di decoro in questo forum?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

ci avrei giurato.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh però tu esageri proprio...è ovvio che non si fa tutto alla leggera quando ci sono di mezzo dei bambini...
> ma io credo proprio sia un dovere essere felici e dare una dimensione di "normalità" e felicità ai nostri figli..poi si sbaglia comunque e cercando di non sbagliare si può arrivare a rendere infelici sè stessi e tutti...


io non esagero per un cazzo perche' so' gli psicologi che dicono che usare i figli e' solo un alibi per non andarsene anche perche' si sa, magari inconsciamente, che il cavallo puntato 'e sbajato...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continui a parlare di amante quando io faccio un discorso diverso
> Sull'ammmoorrrreee  tra amanti sono molto più vicina a quello che dici tu di quanto pensi


ma e' chiaro che parlo di amante visto che stando in un sito di corna mi diverte constatare chi avrebbe le palle per andarsene con il proprio amante per dimostrare che in effetti provano amore e non solo voglia d'escobar senza nascondersi ripeto vigliaccamente dietro i figli......


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io non esagero per un cazzo perche' so' gli psicologi che dicono che usare i figli e' solo un alibi per non andarsene anche perche' si sa, magari inconsciamente, che il cavallo puntato 'e sbajato...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh inconsciamente.........ok allora non esageri


----------



## Sole (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non rifarsi una vita però non equivale a non convivere...
> Posso essere serena anche non vivendo con il mio compagno se credo che questo sia la cosa giusta per i miei figli. Nona vrei nulla di cui colpevolizzarli se fossi serena con me stessa. Mi sembra un giusto compromesso per la mia e la loro serenità


Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto. 

Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?

Io penso che preferirei una madre che mi affianca aiutandomi a superare le difficoltá. Non che mi spiana la strada evitandole e passando sopra i suoi bisogni. Qui non si parla di una vacanza in un centro benessere. Ma di bisogni naturali, a cui è insano rinunciare a priori.

Poi vorrei capire: ma chi vive rapporti extraconiugali, sapendo che rischia di essere scoperto da marito e figli, causando loro traumi difficili da superare, questi sì, sarebbe disposto a rinunciare per evitare possibili sofferenzealla prole?
Io trovo un po' strana questa rigiditá nei confronti di chi si separa affrontando le conseguenze del caso...ciascuno di noi sa quanto sia difficile essere così categorici con se stessi.

E qui mi rivolgo non a te, Farfalla, ma a chi vede la separazione come il peggio che possa capitare a un figlio peró, nei fatti, lo espone a un rischio doloroso: quello della scoperta improvvisa di una doppiezza nel genitore.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che mi succede se spingi sul triangolo?


sparisce il post...e l'adimn verifica se c'è scritto qualcosa di offensivo poi decide se eliminarlo o riinserirlo:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
> In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?
> ...


non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Sole quando ti ci metti sei da pippa!:up:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
> In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?
> ...


:bravooo:


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh inconsciamente.........ok allora non esageri


ma quel magari inconsciamente e' pleonastico perche' non tutti hanno le palle di ammettere che i primi non convinti ad andarsene con l'amante so' proprio loro ed in fondo in fondo avevano solo voglia de cazzi....

ahahahahah

e dire...me sacrifico per i figli fa' da eroina da polpettone....

ahahahah

Ps: ambosessi, vero...

ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
> In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?
> ...


Chi non amando più il proprio compagno prende la decisione di separarsi ha la mia totale approvazione e se vuoi ammirazione per il coraggio. Penso che un figlio di due genitori intelligenti superi alla grande il trauma di una separazione. ho svariati esempi che me lo dimostrano.
Io parlavo solo di una futura convivenza.
Per quel che riguarda il tradimento, credo tu abbia ragione si espone i figli a un rischio ed è un atto egoistico (mai negato), mi auguro che il giorno che mi separerò da mio marito (non so se accadrà mai) i miei figli restino totalmente fuori dalle motivazioni. Io non direi mai ai miei figli che papà mi lascia perchè ha un'altra e spero mio marito faccia altrettanto.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
> In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?
> ...


infatti quando si decide di tradire cene fottiamo di tutto il resto del mondo e pensiamo solo ai cazzi nostri, salvo poi quando si scoprono le tombe ci si nasconde dietro il non voler dare una sofferenza ai figli...

ma quante cazzate ci dobbiamo dire per sopravvivere...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quel magari inconsciamente e' pleonastico perche' non tutti hanno le palle di ammettere che i primi non convinti ad andarsene con l'amante so' proprio loro ed in fondo in fondo avevano solo voglia de cazzi....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Fatico sempre a quotare quello che scrivi per come lo scrivi. Ma quoto il concetto


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quel magari inconsciamente e' pleonastico perche' non tutti hanno le palle di ammettere che i primi non convinti ad andarsene con l'amante so' proprio loro ed in fondo in fondo avevano solo voglia de cazzi....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


beh io non sono proprio cos' categorico...magari sono in buona fede pensando di fare il bene dei propri figli...non penso che sia così ma alla buona fede (di alcuni non certo di tutti) ci credo eccome...in buona fede si possono fare degli sbagli e creare enormi sofferenze


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh io non sono proprio cos' categorico...magari sono in buona fede pensando di fare il bene dei propri figli...non penso che sia così ma alla buona fede (di alcuni non certo di tutti) ci credo eccome...in buona fede si possono fare degli sbagli e creare enormi sofferenze


se buona fede...ahahah

ma se con la tua amante, per ipotesi, hai solo sperimentato solo le limitate atmosfere idilliache pre e post scopata e non il quotidiano come fai ad essere sicuro che questa nun e' na' stronza de prima categoria o peggio na zoccola indomita perche' se ha tradito er marito chi te garantisce che nun te fara' pure a te cornuto?

cioe' per essere piu' esplicito...si vuole sapere se con cio' sto affermando che per me la condizione di separato/divorziato fa scattare un allarme che me suona nella capoccia a 10000 watt?

iesss...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sparisce il post...e l'adimn verifica se c'è scritto qualcosa di offensivo poi decide se eliminarlo o riinserirlo:mrgreen:


Ma non sai che è cambiato il sistema?
Eppure il sommo admin aveva parlato eh?
Ora l'ospite segnalato passa in moderazione.
Così i post dell'ospite moderato compaiono sul forum solo dopo che gli ha letti admin...
E bisogna pure attendere che il sommo abbia voglia e tempo di leggerli...no?

Insomma mi sembra un buon compromesso tra il no ospiti e il si ospiti, ti pare?


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
> In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?
> ...


I bambini sono, anche, per definizione egoisti.

Qui si parla di cosa possono accettare e cosa no. Decidere di avere un altro figlio, nonostante le manifestazioni di egoismo del bambino, sappiamo tutti che alla fine si rivela un bene per quel bambino e lo prepara alle frustrazioni della vita.

Ma non puoi paragonare l'acettazione di un nuovo fratello a quella di un nuovo genitore. Le due cose non sono ugualmente legittime agli occhi del bambino.

Capisci? Puoi e devi decidere per il bene del bambino ma non hai pieni poteri e non puoi determinare la sua accettazione per qualsivoglia tua decisione. I conflitti nascono anche da questo.

Ma lungi da me l'idea che, per salvare capre e cavoli, si debba tenere i piedi in due scarpe. Non è questo che intendo, se non si è capito.

Sono però uno di quelli che ritiene la separazione un enorme fallimento sul piano dei figli, ma è chiaro che se questa riveste il male minore allora ben venga per il loro bene.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se buona fede...ahahah
> 
> ma se con la tua amante, per ipotesi, hai solo sperimentato solo le limitate atmosfere idilliache pre e post scopata e non il quotidiano come fai ad essere sicuro che questa nun e' na' stronza de prima categoria o peggio na zoccola indomita perche' se ha tradito er marito chi te garantisce che nun te fara' pure a te cornuto?
> 
> ...


Beh in effetti si...insomma non si può negare che un separato...è pur sempre uno che ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle no? 
Ma c'è separato e separato.
Caso a: lui è stato mollato dalla moglie, quindi una può dirsi, poverino aveva sposato una cattivona che poi lo ha lasciato.
Ma in questo caso abbiamo un uomo che porterà dentro una ferita profondissima no? E si dirà manco morto me risposo.

Caso B: il separato è un fanculizzato per storie di donnine allegre...Cioè mi trovo un'altra  e lei mi dice...come mai sei separato? AH mia moglie mi ha beccato con un'altra...
Come fa sta qua a fidarsi di non subire la stessa sorte?

Caso C: il separato è separato perchè non riusciva ad andare d'accordo con la moglie...COme fa na donna ad essere sicura che era la moglie la stronza cretina o forse che era lui un uomo impossibile nella convivenza?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se buona fede...ahahah
> 
> ma se con la tua amante, per ipotesi, hai solo sperimentato solo le limitate atmosfere idilliache pre e post scopata e non il quotidiano come fai ad essere sicuro che questa nun e' na' stronza de prima categoria o peggio na zoccola indomita perche' se ha tradito er marito chi te garantisce che nun te fara' pure a te cornuto?
> 
> ...


si vabbè ma così non ti muovi più...è ovvio che ci penso mille volte a fare un passo del genere...con i dovuti tempi e modi....ma se amo ci penso eccome a farlo...e se poi va male io ce l'ho messa tutta....non sono mica infallibile...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> I bambini sono, anche, per definizione egoisti.
> 
> Qui si parla di cosa possono accettare e cosa no. Decidere di avere un altro figlio, nonostante le manifestazioni di egoismo del bambino, sappiamo tutti che alla fine si rivela un bene per quel bambino e lo prepara alle frustrazioni della vita.
> 
> ...


Bisogna vedere caso per caso ma non la farei cosi' tragica...

io ho l'esempio in famiglia dei due figli di una mia cognata separata e che sono delle emerite teste di cazzo....

ma mica lo so' diventate da quando i genitori se so' separati....magari...invece so' sempre stati cosi', abituati da quelle altre teste di cazzo dei genitori...

ahahahah

solo che con la separazione, l'educazione genitoriale ha cercato de cancella' er fallimento rifacendose la verginita' addossando ogni minima cazzata fatta dai due pirla al trauma post separazione....

madeche'....

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh in effetti si...insomma non si può negare che un separato...è pur sempre uno che ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle no?
> Ma c'è separato e separato.
> Caso a: lui è stato mollato dalla moglie, quindi una può dirsi, poverino aveva sposato una cattivona che poi lo ha lasciato.
> Ma in questo caso abbiamo un uomo che porterà dentro una ferita profondissima no? E si dirà manco morto me risposo.
> ...


e certo che c'e' separato e separato pero' lo scopri solo convivendoci e non facendo il fidanzatino come sulla tua pelle magari hai gia' testato che le magagne escono solo da conviventi/sposati e non da fidanzatini...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il desiderio di unirsi a un uomo e condividere con lui la vita è un istinto forte e profondo. Quando ami qualcuno è naturale desiderare di convivere con lui, mettersi in gioco in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un tempo un'amica mi disse che non avrebbe fatto un secondo figlio perchè la sua bambina voleva restare figlia unica e si mostrava insofferente all'idea che la madre avesse un altro bambino. A me pareva assurdo. A lei no: l'idea di imporre una scelta alla figlia la faceva star male.
> In questo modo lei si è privata di una cosa che desiderava, una cosa sana e legittima. La figlia non ha sofferto. Ma siamo sicuri che sia stata la scelta giusta per tutte e due?
> ...


Giustissimo quello che scrivi, vorrei però scrivere qualcosa anche io, e scriverla soltanto in base a quello che hai scritto tu, anche perchè non ho letto i motivi di questa discussione.

Il mio pensiero in questo caso va agli uomini, a quei padri che nella separazione sanno benissimo a chi viene affidato il figlio nella maggioranza dei casi, e parlo anche di quel carattere orgoglioso e magari anche che sfiora quel sano maschilismo che spesso appunto fa apparire uomo, certo non è soltanto questo che fa di un uomo un uomo, ma anche ben altro. E penso appunto a quegli uomini che nella separazione hanno già in testa la visione di chi al posto loro vedranno i loro figli svegliarsi..... e qua mi fermo che perchè seriamente mi viene un groppo alla gola. 
E vorrei anche scrivere un'altra cosa, una cosa banalissima a parere mio, cioè che, tutto quello che è realtà difficilmente corrisponde nelle sensazioni nelle giornate vive di ognuno di noi e che tentiamo di scrivere qua, e parlo di tutti noi! noi che dietro abbiamo quel passato che ci ha formato e che nonostante le cose giuste che si possono anche scrivere ( ma mai del tutto) difficilmente rasenta poi le azioni quotidiane nei fatti, perchè vuoi o non vuoi anche se razionalizzi scrivendo dentro ognuno di noi ci sono tabù! giusti o sbagliati che siano esistono e fanno parte di noi e del nostro passato che ci ha appunto formato.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...non intendevo dire questo...
> Ho scritto i motivi per cui mi separerei...
> Vedi Simy per me l'amore è anche quella forza che mi impedisce di fare certe cose quando vorrei farle no?
> 
> ...


e se uno alla moglie che gioiosa al tel dice''amore domani torno in citta' per 1 gg sei felice??''...risponde''eh da matti''....e'innamorato invornito i colpito dal caldo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e se uno alla moglie che gioiosa al tel dice''amore domani torno in citta' per 1 gg sei felice??''...risponde''eh da matti''....e'innamorato invornito i colpito dal caldo??


no... ha fame:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere caso per caso ma non la farei cosi' tragica...
> 
> io ho l'esempio in famiglia dei due figli di una mia cognata separata e che sono delle emerite teste di cazzo....
> 
> ...


Questo è vero. Sto osservando una situazione simile.

Ma questo è uno dei casi per cui considero la separazione quale il male minore. Perchè il danno della separazione è conseguenza di ben altri danni determinati dalle stesse persone. E' solo il culmine.

I figli sono come un bene primario. Li salvaguardi con esempi e comportamenti esemplari. Sono anche rinuncia...e tu lo sai benissimo.


----------



## bastardo dentro (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché rimane un affetto incredibile
> Perché ci sono due bimbe
> Perché in 4 stiamo bene benissimo
> Perché ci sono cose pratiche pesanti da gestire
> ...


non so se sono stato bravo o no a salvare il mio matrimonio. ciò che vivo ora mi sembrava impossibile solo due anni fa. mi ha mosso la volontà di riscoprire ciò che c'era con mia moglie e che IO avevo dimenticato. mi dicevo che avrei potuto andarmene solo dopo aver tentato - fortemente - di riscoprire ciò che mi aveva mosso a sacrifici, mi aveva dato un idea di famiglia, di rifugio e di amore (con tutte le imperfezioni del caso). i miei figli, i loro occhi, il loro bisogni, il loro dispiacere nel vedere il papà che partiva per lavoro. tutto questo non poteva non signifcare nulla. avevo il dovere di provare ad essere felice, ma soprattutto a rendere felice mia moglie, in quel contesto.

non so se ci sono riuscito o no. facciamo l'amore spesso, ci vogliamo bene ci aiutiamo e ci sentiamo vicini e concordi nelle scelte - a volte difficili considerata la grave disabilità di uno dei miei bilbi - ma siamo lì, lì nel mezzo come dice liga e ..... finchè ce n'hai stai li.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... ha fame:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e certo che c'e' separato e separato pero' lo scopri solo convivendoci e non facendo il fidanzatino come sulla tua pelle magari hai gia' testato che le magagne escono solo da conviventi/sposati e non da fidanzatini...


E c'è un altro aspetto che mi ha suggerito la mugliera...
Se una donna lascia suo marito per me e poi io vado a conviverci, dice mia moglie, tu avrai sempre questo tarlo nella testa...occhio che questa è una donna che è stata capace di lasciare il marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non so se sono stato bravo o no a salvare il mio matrimonio. ciò che vivo ora mi sembrava impossibile solo due anni fa. mi ha mosso la volontà di riscoprire ciò che c'era con mia moglie e che IO avevo dimenticato. mi dicevo che avrei potuto andarmene solo dopo aver tentato - fortemente - di riscoprire ciò che mi aveva mosso a sacrifici, mi aveva dato un idea di famiglia, di rifugio e di amore (con tutte le imperfezioni del caso). i miei figli, i loro occhi, il loro bisogni, il loro dispiacere nel vedere il papà che partiva per lavoro. tutto questo non poteva non signifcare nulla. avevo il dovere di provare ad essere felice, ma soprattutto a rendere felice mia moglie, in quel contesto.
> 
> non so se ci sono riuscito o no. facciamo l'amore spesso, ci vogliamo bene ci aiutiamo e ci sentiamo vicini e concordi nelle scelte - a volte difficili considerata la grave disabilità di uno dei miei bilbi - ma siamo lì, lì nel mezzo come dice liga e ..... finchè ce n'hai stai li.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Il matrimonio ha molte similitudini con il ruolo del mediano:up: quoto e approvo, i tuoi interventi vengono sempre dal cuore.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... ha fame:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aahahahhh...in effetti...non ne posso piu'..stasera invento qualcosa..orecchiette originali da Stermylandia e carne montana...innaffiato da favoloso vino siciliano...che ne dici???posso invitarti???ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aahahahhh...in effetti...non ne posso piu'..stasera invento qualcosa..orecchiette originali da Stermylandia e carne montana...innaffiato da favoloso vino siciliano...che ne dici???posso invitarti???ahahahah


 Sbri...meglio digiuna! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aahahahhh...in effetti...non ne posso piu'..stasera invento qualcosa..orecchiette originali da Stermylandia e carne montana...innaffiato da favoloso vino siciliano...che ne dici???posso invitarti???ahahahah


uhmmmm... sto invito mi puzza di fregatura... non è che mi inviti per cucinare, eh volpone?


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sbri...meglio digiuna! :rotfl:


Oh....manco la Simmhental!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non so se sono stato bravo o no a salvare il mio matrimonio. ciò che vivo ora mi sembrava impossibile solo due anni fa. mi ha mosso la volontà di riscoprire ciò che c'era con mia moglie e che IO avevo dimenticato. mi dicevo che avrei potuto andarmene solo dopo aver tentato - fortemente - di riscoprire ciò che mi aveva mosso a sacrifici, mi aveva dato un idea di famiglia, di rifugio e di amore (con tutte le imperfezioni del caso). i miei figli, i loro occhi, il loro bisogni, il loro dispiacere nel vedere il papà che partiva per lavoro. tutto questo non poteva non signifcare nulla. avevo il dovere di provare ad essere felice, ma soprattutto a rendere felice mia moglie, in quel contesto.
> 
> non so se ci sono riuscito o no. facciamo l'amore spesso, ci vogliamo bene ci aiutiamo e ci sentiamo vicini e concordi nelle scelte - a volte difficili considerata la grave disabilità di uno dei miei bilbi - ma siamo lì, lì nel mezzo come dice liga e ..... finchè ce n'hai stai li.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Bel post. Come sempre. Se poi citi Liga non posso non quotare
approvarti mi è impossibile


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Sto osservando una situazione simile.
> 
> Ma questo è uno dei casi per cui considero la separazione quale il male minore. Perchè il danno della separazione è conseguenza di ben altri danni determinati dalle stesse persone. E' solo il culmine.
> 
> I figli sono come un bene primario. Li salvaguardi con esempi e comportamenti esemplari. Sono anche rinuncia...e tu lo sai benissimo.


Guarda che se ci stai dentro, tale educazione fallimentare per te invece e' sempre la migliore...

io anni fa ho avuto degli scazzi co' questa mia cognata testa di cazzo e combinazione, sia prima che dopo la sua separazione perche' mi ero permesso di riprendere quelle merdacce...

ao' mica me risponneva che avevo ragione quanno le facevo nota' che era na' testa di cazzo per come li educava... anzi per come non li educava...

ahahahah 

gli scazzi so' finiti quanno ho cominciato a fottermene della loro esistenza sulla terra...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Oh....manco la Simmhental!


Tirchio è!


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aahahahhh...in effetti...non ne posso piu'..stasera invento qualcosa..orecchiette originali da Stermylandia e carne montana...innaffiato da favoloso vino siciliano...che ne dici???posso invitarti???ahahahah


maronnn...orecchiette e carne montana....

ma sei un porco....

e mica perche' tradisci tu' moje...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronnn...orecchiette e carne montana....
> 
> ma sei un porco....
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Oh....manco la Simmhental!



acc..l'ho presa perche' costava di piu'invece..pensavo fosse migliore..direi prima volta nella vita che la vedo in casa..ahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronnn...orecchiette e carne montana....
> 
> ma sei un porco....
> 
> ...


ma infatti secondo me l'invito aveva un secondo fine...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmmm... sto invito mi puzza di fregatura... non è che mi inviti per cucinare, eh volpone?


ma io ti porterei da Rodrigo...li'non dici di no vero????ahahahh


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda che se ci stai dentro, tale educazione fallimentare per te invece e' sempre la migliore...
> 
> io anni fa ho avuto degli scazzi co' questa mia cognata testa di cazzo e combinazione, sia prima che dopo la sua separazione perche' mi ero permesso di riprendere quelle merdacce...
> 
> ...


Che ti aspettavi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> acc..l'ho presa perche' costava di piu'invece..pensavo fosse migliore..direi prima volta nella vita che la vedo in casa..ahaha


Ma Lothar, si fa prima a cuocere una bistecca che aprire una scatoletta di quella roba... pure gli zoccoli ci trovi dentro...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronnn...orecchiette e carne montana....
> 
> ma sei un porco....
> 
> ...



dici poco leggero??e che cavolo ne so'.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io ti porterei da Rodrigo...li'non dici di no vero????ahahahh


Io, se c'è da mangiare bene, non dico mai di no. Poi tu sei un gentiluomo e sono tranquilla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dici poco leggero??e che cavolo ne so'.....:mrgreen:


ma no... è l'abbinamento


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> acc..l'ho presa perche' costava di piu'invece..pensavo fosse migliore..direi prima volta nella vita che la vedo in casa..ahaha


Ma no scherzavo lothar. Magari è pure meglio della Simmhental, dopotutto mi pare fanno anche delle versioni specifiche dedicate agli sportivi. Fuffa mi pare.

Però se cominci con le scatolette non mi pare che ti dice bene. Moglie in vacanza?


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> acc*..l'ho presa perche' costava di piu'*invece..pensavo fosse migliore..direi prima volta nella vita che la vedo in casa..ahaha


mah


----------



## punti di vista (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non credo che siamo fatti cmq x essere monogami



ma com'è che, all'occorrenza, arriva puntuale il jolly della natura umana poligama?

una sana assunzione di responsabilità ogni tanto?


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> ma com'è che, all'occorrenza, *arriva puntuale il jolly della natura umana poligama*?
> 
> una sana assunzione di responsabilità ogni tanto?


verissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> ma com'è che, all'occorrenza, arriva puntuale il jolly della natura umana poligama?
> 
> una sana assunzione di responsabilità ogni tanto?


naaa, è una carta che si gioca sempre volentieri


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dici poco leggero??e che cavolo ne so'.....:mrgreen:


ma che cazzo de carne e' la carne montana?

ahahahahah

piuttosto co' le orecchiette te fai un sughino con la salsiccia SBRICIOLATA...ahahahahah

e cosi' te magni pure er secondo senza spignatta' granche'...

prooooova...

se voj strafa' e fare tutto pugliese oltre le orecchiette, la salsiccia mejo se zampina e poi scarpetta finale rigorosamente cor pane d'Altamura...

domani te vedemo co' 2 chili in piu' ma che cazzo te ne frega, evvvai...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> ma com'è che, all'occorrenza, arriva puntuale il jolly della natura umana poligama?
> 
> una sana assunzione di responsabilità ogni tanto?


e' la Pubblicita' Progresso...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io, se c'è da mangiare bene, non dico mai di no. Poi tu sei un gentiluomo e sono tranquilla.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo de carne e' la carne montana?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



magari amico..no ci metto pomodoro e un quintale di peperoncino...anche se a me non serve.non essendo manager
salsiccia piccante che coal peperoncino...magari Stermt..e'veleno per me


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari amico..no ci metto pomodoro e un quintale di peperoncino...anche se a me non serve.non essendo manager
> salsiccia piccante che coal peperoncino...magari Stermt..e'veleno per me


vabbe' nun e' cosi' grave se nun te piace la salzizza...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


>


Di quale delle due mie affermazioni ti meravigli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari amico..no ci metto pomodoro e un quintale di peperoncino...anche se a me non serve.non essendo manager
> salsiccia piccante che coal peperoncino...magari Stermt..e'veleno per me


Allora, vai a comprarti una bella fetta di pesce spada. Padella antiaderente, anche solo sale e pepe, 5 minuti ed è pronta. La carne montana dalla ai gatti.


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, vai a comprarti una bella fetta di pesce spada. Padella antiaderente, anche solo sale e pepe, 5 minuti ed è pronta. La carne montana dalla ai gatti.



esatto.... poi sbatti insieme succo di limone un filo d'olio e un po si prezzemolo e ce la condisci!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, vai a comprarti una bella fetta di pesce spada. Padella antiaderente, anche solo sale e pepe, 5 minuti ed è pronta. La carne montana dalla ai gatti.


cosi' magari gljela vomitano sul divano buono...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> I bambini sono, anche, per definizione egoisti.
> 
> *Qui si parla di cosa possono accettare e cosa no. Decidere di avere un altro figlio, nonostante le manifestazioni di egoismo del bambino, sappiamo tutti che alla fine si rivela un bene per quel bambino e lo prepara alle frustrazioni della vita.
> 
> ...


La nascita di un fratello è uno dei cambiamenti più traumatici nella vita di un bambino. Dividere l'amore esclusivo di un genitore con un intruso (per cui il bambino, inizialmente, non prova il minimo affetto) può essere fonte di dolore. E ci sono fratelli che si detestano per tutta la vita. Io ne ho un esempio in famiglia: mio padre e sua sorella non si scambiano nemmeno gli auguri a Natale. Il motivo? La gelosia.

Se riusciamo a discutere senza idealizzare e tendere ai luoghi comuni, ci rendiamo conto che si tratta comunque di una scelta 'egoistica' da parte di un genitore che _può _far soffrire il proprio figlio. Ma razionalmente sappiamo che è giusto farla. E non per il bene del figlio (cazzata), ma perchè si desidera mettere al mondo un'altra creatura.

Ci sono scelte che un genitore fa indipendentemente dai figli. Perchè sono scelte istintive, di cuore, su cui non si può ragionare più di tanto.

Allo stesso modo, un nuovo compagno da amare e con cui condividere la vita è una scelta che il figlio può inizialmente subire. Ma non credo sia qualcosa su cui si possa ragionare più di tanto. E' perfettamente naturale che capiti. Che piaccia o no.
I vedovi si risposano regolarmente. Chi dice che un figlio che ha perso un genitore apprezzi la presenza in casa di un nuovo compagno? Eppure nessuno si sognerebbe di obiettare. E sapete perchè? Perchè comunque, nei confronti di chi 'volontariamente' si separa, c'è sempre la tendenza a colpevolizzare e a pensare di dover espiare.

Capita anche a me. Anch'io mi faccio queste domande. Ma poi mi rispondo che mi sentirei una madre falsa e ipocrita se decidessi di rinunciare alla mia vita per proteggere i miei figli.
Io scelgo, se mai, di accompagnarli, di portarli con me, di spiegare loro le cose, di rielaborarle insieme, cercando un equilibrio tra le mie e le loro esigenze con gradualità. Ma le mie esigenze sono importanti e non penso che sminuirle sia una scelta saggia.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2012)

*ah ah ah*



exStermy ha detto:


> dovevi prova' a starce tutti i giorni anziche' na' vorta ar mese cosi' vedevi la rottura dei cojoni massima e te disintossicavi a razzo...
> 
> ahahahah


Peccato che non sei iscritto e non posso darti un rubino verde di approvazione ! Concordo al ciento pe ciento


----------



## Sole (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi non amando più il proprio compagno prende la decisione di separarsi ha la mia totale approvazione e se vuoi ammirazione per il coraggio. Penso che un figlio di due genitori intelligenti superi alla grande il trauma di una separazione. ho svariati esempi che me lo dimostrano.
> Io parlavo solo di una futura convivenza.
> *Per quel che riguarda il tradimento, credo tu abbia ragione si espone i figli a un rischio ed è un atto egoistico (mai negato), mi auguro che il giorno che mi separerò da mio marito (non so se accadrà mai) i miei figli restino totalmente fuori dalle motivazioni. Io non direi mai ai miei figli che papà mi lascia perchè ha un'altra e spero mio marito faccia altrettanto*.


Questo è comprensibile e condivisibile, ma non capisco come si leghi al mio discorso Farfy.

Io dicevo che la scoperta di un tradimento (in corso di matrimonio) da parte di un figlio può essere per lui devastante. Eppure, c'è chi tradisce regolarmente e pensa con orrore ai traumi che i separati infliggono ai figli. Mi pareva una contraddizione, tutto qui. Non mi riferivo alla separazione, nè mia, nè di altri.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di quale delle due mie affermazioni ti meravigli?



tesoro Lothar non fa'niente per niente....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

grazie Sbri e Simy del consiglio..ma ho paura..l'altra sera ho fatto casino,dando per socntato fosse padella antiaderente.come invece non era... ho messo su 2 hambrgher,cosi'senza olio e niente..e mi sono messo al cell..tranquillo.non ti dico come erano buone...mezze bruciate..ahahahahha..e pulire la padella.poi..prprio roba da gatti!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro Lothar non fa'niente per niente....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> grazie Sbri e Simy del consiglio..ma ho paura..l'altra sera ho fatto casino,dando per socntato fosse padella antiaderente.come invece non era... ho messo su 2 hambrgher,cosi'senza olio e niente..e mi sono messo al cell..tranquillo.non ti dico come erano buone...mezze bruciate..ahahahahha..e pulire la padella.poi..prprio roba da gatti!!!!


le padelle antiaderenti sono quelle con l'interno scuro:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro Lothar non fa'niente per niente....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> grazie Sbri e Simy del consiglio..ma ho paura..l'altra sera ho fatto casino,dando per socntato fosse padella antiaderente.come invece non era... ho messo su 2 hambrgher,cosi'senza olio e niente..e mi sono messo al cell..tranquillo.non ti dico come erano buone...mezze bruciate..ahahahahha..e pulire la padella.poi..prprio roba da gatti!!!!




Lothar le padelle antiaderenti sono queste


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar le padelle antiaderenti sono queste




casso era bianca infatti....ahahhahah..che idiota...per riparare il misfatto ho messo un sacco di olio Carli..ma erano mi ca tanto buone...


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> casso era bianca infatti....ahahhahah..che idiota...per riparare il misfatto ho messo un sacco di olio Carli..ma erano mi ca tanto buone...


se le hai fatte bruciare non erano buone no!
e cmq il fatto che siano antiaderenti non vuol dire che te puoi mettere la cena a cuocere e farti i cavoli tuoi!
sono antiaderenti ma non si autogestiscono


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La nascita di un fratello è uno dei cambiamenti più traumatici nella vita di un bambino. Dividere l'amore esclusivo di un genitore con un intruso (per cui il bambino, inizialmente, non prova il minimo affetto) può essere fonte di dolore. E ci sono fratelli che si detestano per tutta la vita. Io ne ho un esempio in famiglia: mio padre e sua sorella non si scambiano nemmeno gli auguri a Natale. Il motivo? La gelosia.
> 
> Se riusciamo a discutere senza idealizzare e tendere ai luoghi comuni, ci rendiamo conto che si tratta comunque di una scelta 'egoistica' da parte di un genitore che _può _far soffrire il proprio figlio. Ma razionalmente sappiamo che è giusto farla. E non per il bene del figlio (cazzata), ma perchè si desidera mettere al mondo un'altra creatura.
> 
> ...


Solo per chiarire il mio discorso vale sia per i vedovi che per i separati. Non era discriminante per chi si separa. Non ho nulla contro chi si separa, tutt'altro.
Rinunciare temporaneamente a una convivenza non credo equivalga a rinunciare a vivere una vita. Può essere un compromesso. Poi magari i tuoi/ i miei figli sanno accettare e condividere le nostre scelte e questo è la cosa che tutti ci si auspica.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


>


in effetti a sentirti apostrofare gentiluomo mi si sono strabuzzati gli occhi anche a me...ma poi mi sono detto.....naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa è ironia....:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi non amando più il proprio compagno prende la decisione di separarsi ha la mia totale approvazione e se vuoi ammirazione per il coraggio. Penso che un figlio di due genitori intelligenti superi alla grande il trauma di una separazione. ho svariati esempi che me lo dimostrano.
> Io parlavo solo di una futura convivenza.
> Per quel che riguarda il tradimento, credo tu abbia ragione si espone i figli a un rischio ed è un atto egoistico (mai negato), mi auguro che il giorno che mi separerò da mio marito (non so se accadrà mai) i miei figli restino totalmente fuori dalle motivazioni. Io non direi mai ai miei figli che papà mi lascia perchè ha un'altra e spero mio marito faccia altrettanto.


puoi dire questo oggi,se i tuoi bimbi sono piccoli.   se dovesse capitare quando durante la loro adolescenza,perchè mentire?     tanto ci arriverebbero da soli


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi dire questo oggi,se i tuoi bimbi sono piccoli. se dovesse capitare quando durante la loro adolescenza,perchè mentire? tanto ci arriverebbero da soli


Se potessi omettere ometterei sia che riguardi me che mio marito.
Se mi rendessi conto che hanno capito ne parlerei con loro ma vorrei evitare che diano la colpa a una terza persona, che potrebbe diventare una presenza nella loro vita, della separazione dei loro genitori.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se potessi omettere ometterei sia che riguardi me che mio marito.
> Se mi rendessi conto che hanno capito ne parlerei con loro ma vorrei evitare che diano la colpa a una terza persona, che potrebbe diventare una presenza nella loro vita, della separazione dei loro genitori.


non potrebbe.   sarà sicuramente una presenza nella loro vita.   quindi,parlarne chiaramente e fare intendere che la terza persona non è la causa della separazione è un atto necessario


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in effetti a sentirti apostrofare gentiluomo mi si sono strabuzzati gli occhi anche a me...ma poi mi sono detto.....naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa è ironia....:mrgreen:


ragazzo ci siamo mai visti e conosciuti??hai mai mangaito i tortellini con me??no...cosa vuoi giudicare allora?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzo ci siamo mai visti e conosciuti??hai mai mangaito i tortellini con me??no...cosa vuoi giudicare allora?


stai sereno che non potrebbe accadere mai....vecchietto...


----------



## Niko74 (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un uomo che ti vuole bene
> Ti accarezza
> E ti da la buona notte
> Triste no a 36 anni
> ...


E allora? Ce n'è di gente messa cosi e che non tradisce sai


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> stai sereno che non potrebbe accadere mai....vecchietto...


ovvio che no...saro'anche vecchietto..ma io ho una moglie bellissima,e un'''amica''giovanissima quasi identica..mentre tu ti fai le pippe su youporn............:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:

a San Siro A.Merkel 0  Lothar 3..come Inter-Bologna..........


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio che no...saro'anche vecchietto..ma io ho una moglie bellissima,e un'''amica''giovanissima quasi identica..mentre tu ti fai le pippe su youporn............:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> a San Siro A.Merkel 0  Lothar 3..come Inter-Bologna..........


ovvio che no perchè per primo non ci verrei, ho una dignità, IO...sarò pure un ragazzo ma di cazzate ogni due per tre come te non ne scrivo e di certo alla tua età non andrò a fare figure ridicole e patetiche su un forum vantandomi dell'amica giovane...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
ritorno lothar A. Merkel 6-1 và, almeno il gol della bandiera.... i vecchietti chattatori non li distruggo, mi fanno pena:mrgreen:
PS: le pippe me le faccio tutti giorni e altro pure...ancora ce la faccio...IO:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ovvio che no perchè per primo non ci verrei, ho una dignità, IO...sarò pure un ragazzo ma di cazzate ogni due per tre come te non ne scrivo e di certo alla tua età non andrò a fare figure ridicole e patetiche su un forum vantandomi dell'amica giovane...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> ritorno lothar A. Merkel 6-1 và, almeno il gol della bandiera.... i vecchietti chattatori non li distruggo, mi fanno pena:mrgreen:
> PS: le pippe me le faccio tutti giorni e altro pure...ancora ce la faccio...IO:mrgreen:



devi sapere che quando sei comparso qua',in priv mi hanno detto peste e corna di te,non ho voluto crederci..io non valuto a priori..purtroppo era vero..sei cosi'.
Non  mi vanto mi hai costretto tu..

Ps:no io me le faccio fare...meno fatica..


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio che no...saro'anche vecchietto..ma io ho una moglie bellissima,e un'''amica''giovanissima quasi identica..mentre tu ti fai le pippe su youporn............:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> a San Siro A.Merkel 0  Lothar 3..come Inter-Bologna..........


Alex prendi, incarta e porta a casa...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> devi sapere che quando sei comparso qua',in priv mi hanno detto peste e corna di te,non ho voluto crederci..io non valuto a priori..purtroppo era vero..sei cosi'.
> Non mi vanto mi hai costretto tu..
> 
> Ps:no io me le faccio fare...meno fatica..


ancora pettegolezzi.miiiii


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora pettegolezzi.miiiii


scusa Mini....querelle finita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La nascita di un fratello è uno dei cambiamenti più traumatici nella vita di un bambino. Dividere l'amore esclusivo di un genitore con un intruso (per cui il bambino, inizialmente, non prova il minimo affetto) può essere fonte di dolore. E ci sono fratelli che si detestano per tutta la vita. Io ne ho un esempio in famiglia: mio padre e sua sorella non si scambiano nemmeno gli auguri a Natale. Il motivo? La gelosia.
> 
> Se riusciamo a discutere senza idealizzare e tendere ai luoghi comuni, ci rendiamo conto che si tratta comunque di una scelta 'egoistica' da parte di un genitore che _può _far soffrire il proprio figlio. Ma razionalmente sappiamo che è giusto farla. E non per il bene del figlio (cazzata), ma perchè si desidera mettere al mondo un'altra creatura.
> 
> ...



è quello che penso anch'io

sia che si tratti di trovare un nuovo compagno, sia che si decida di non volere anltre convivenze

ho perso la maggior parte della discussione perchè oggi avevo molto da fare, quindi posso anche sbagliarmi,
ma mi sembra che all'inizio di questa discussione ci fosse una pesante pregiudiziale su coloro che scelgono di NON iniziare nuove convivenze, accampando addirittura una inconscia colpevolizzazione dei figli alla base di tale scelta


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> devi sapere che quando sei comparso qua',in priv mi hanno detto peste e corna di te,non ho voluto crederci..io non valuto a priori..purtroppo era vero..sei cosi'.
> Non  mi vanto mi hai costretto tu..
> 
> Ps:no io me le faccio fare...meno fatica..


è vero che io non sto a guardare tanto per il sottile e non sono un falso cortese come te e il tuo amichetto che trama sempre nell'ombra....:mrgreen:
e si che ti vanti perchè io non ti ho chiesto nulla.,..se poi andiamo a vedere anche a me hanno detto che sei un'impotente che millanta cazzate ahahahahah
la differenza tra me e te è che io ci ho creduto subito....:mrgreen:
sogna sogna chattatore incallito ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Alex prendi, incarta e porta a casa...
> 
> ahahahah


ma vaccagare ahahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Ah dimenticavo caro gattone...in pvt mi hanno pure detto che sei solo uno che fa pena e che a leggerti si fanno un sacco di risate per le coglionaggini che scrivi.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo caro gattone...in pvt mi hanno pure detto che sei solo uno che fa pena e che a leggerti si fanno un sacco di risate per le coglionaggini che scrivi.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sempre tanti complimenti agli amici e alle amichette.fatevi i fatti vostri


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre tanti complimenti agli amici e alle amichette.fatevi i fatti vostri


che c'è bella? quando tirano fuori me io tiro fuori loro e vedi di farti i cazzi tuoi perchè io non ho mai detto niente a nessuno se non provocato...
se hai qualcosa da dire vallo a dire a lothar e non a me che ha tirato fuori messaggi pvt....stronza snob che non sei altro


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La nascita di un fratello è uno dei cambiamenti più traumatici nella vita di un bambino. Dividere l'amore esclusivo di un genitore con un intruso (per cui il bambino, inizialmente, non prova il minimo affetto) può essere fonte di dolore. E ci sono fratelli che si detestano per tutta la vita. Io ne ho un esempio in famiglia: mio padre e sua sorella non si scambiano nemmeno gli auguri a Natale. Il motivo? La gelosia.
> 
> Se riusciamo a discutere senza idealizzare e tendere ai luoghi comuni, ci rendiamo conto che si tratta comunque di una scelta 'egoistica' da parte di un genitore che _può _far soffrire il proprio figlio. Ma razionalmente sappiamo che è giusto farla. E non per il bene del figlio (cazzata), ma perchè si desidera mettere al mondo un'altra creatura.
> 
> ...


Sul rosso non mi pare tanto sai?
Specie se hanno vissuto moltissimi anni assieme in una bellissima storia d'amore...
Ci sono alcuni vedovi che si risposano e mio nonno mi disse, cosa vuoi, la seconda è stata una buona compagnia...lui aveva 58 anni...
Altri restano come dire nel ricordo del compagno perduto.

Cioè non possiamo paragonare, a mio avviso, una separazione voluta, alla tragedia non certo voluta della perdita del partner.

Perchè alla separazione c'è rimedio...due separati possono anche tornare assieme...e in certi casi succede...
Ma quando si ha il partner in pericolo di vita si ha uno strano tonfo dentro allo stomaco...


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La nascita di un fratello è uno dei cambiamenti più traumatici nella vita di un bambino. Dividere l'amore esclusivo di un genitore con un intruso (per cui il bambino, inizialmente, non prova il minimo affetto) può essere fonte di dolore. E ci sono fratelli che si detestano per tutta la vita. Io ne ho un esempio in famiglia: mio padre e sua sorella non si scambiano nemmeno gli auguri a Natale. Il motivo? La gelosia.
> 
> Se riusciamo a discutere senza idealizzare e tendere ai luoghi comuni, ci rendiamo conto che si tratta comunque di una scelta 'egoistica' da parte di un genitore che _può _far soffrire il proprio figlio. Ma razionalmente sappiamo che è giusto farla. E non per il bene del figlio (cazzata), ma perchè si desidera mettere al mondo un'altra creatura.
> 
> ...



Condivido! Post molto bello!


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Luglio 2012)

Io condivido il pensiero di Farfalla.
Un avvicinamento lento, che tenga conto delle esigenze e delle comprensibili paure dei figli.
Immagino dipenda tanto anche dall'età.

Mi sono informata, a suo tempo, tra libri ed esperti, sui diversi aspetti della separazione. Poi, si sa, anche gli esperti hanno ognuno una propria idea. Ma l'idea corrente è che ora una figura "maritale" accanto al genitore sia utile, evita che si mettano loro stessi accanto alla madre/padre come sposo/a sostitutiva.
Ovviamente, non si parla assolutamente di dare un secondo padre o madre ai bambini.
Tranne rari e particolari casi (una mia amica fa da mamma a una bimba la cui madre patentemente non la vuole).


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io condivido il pensiero di Farfalla.
> Un avvicinamento lento, che tenga conto delle esigenze e delle comprensibili paure dei figli.
> Immagino dipenda tanto anche dall'età.
> 
> ...


come si fa?


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa?


Lei è la fidanzata convivente del padre.
Gli accordi fanno sì che la bambina stia con entrambi, ma la madre la trascura in modo terrificante, e la bambina lo sente vivamente.
Si è attaccata molto alla mia amica, non la chiama mamma ma ha inventato una "qualifica" apposta per lei, e la sente come la figura femminile e materna che in sua madre non ha.

La madre vera la molla sempre in giro, non sopporta di assisterla quando è malata e la "sbologna" sempre al padre, non la cura come vestiario, igiene, cibo...

La mia amica ha fatto di tutto all'inizio per non porsi come "madre", anche se sempre con moltissimo affetto, ma dopo parecchio tempo si è "arresa" al bisogno della bambina.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei è la fidanzata convivente del padre.
> Gli accordi fanno sì che la bambina stia con entrambi, ma la madre la trascura in modo terrificante, e la bambina lo sente vivamente.
> Si è attaccata molto alla mia amica, non la chiama mamma ma ha inventato una "qualifica" apposta per lei, e la sente come la figura femminile e materna che in sua madre non ha.
> 
> ...


meno male che c'è ; si merita l'affetto della bimba e la bellezza di vederla crescere


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è ; si merita l'affetto della bimba e la bellezza di vederla crescere


E' anche vero che con i bambini è difficile barare loro "sentono" chi vuole veramente loro bene...a prescindere...
Sai quando ero bambino e trovavo un adulto che sentivo che mi voleva bene...iniziavo subito a chiamarlo zio o zia...


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' anche vero che con i bambini è difficile barare loro "sentono" chi vuole veramente loro bene...a prescindere...
> Sai quando ero bambino e trovavo un adulto che sentivo che mi voleva bene...iniziavo subito a chiamarlo zio o zia...


chisenefrega:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chisenefrega:mrgreen:


Per una volta che ero tenero...iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## Hirohito (31 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay. Allora riassumendo sono una moglie di merda, una madre di merda e pure un'amante di merda, senza palle ipocrita e vogliosa di cazzo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?
> 
> Ciao vado a farmi una nuotata


vai x la tua strada quinty... sei mamma attenta, sensibile ed amorevole. non stai sbagliando nulla. TI STIMO TANTISSIMO.


----------



## Hirohito (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no Angelo, non è questione di paura, secondo me
> 
> se io dovessi separarmi da mio marito, per esempio ( e questo lui lo sa e l'ho sempre detto)
> sarei fierissima di non avere nessun altra convivenza, successivamente
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Luglio 2012)

*sinceramente?*

A parte i figli.

Quando mi sono separata e ho cominciato a vivere finalmente per conto mio, mi si è levato un peso dal petto.
Non ho sentito mai, neppure per un momento, la nostalgia di quello che avevo -e non avevo- prima.
Un sollievo difficilmente esprimibile.

E pensare a un uomo in casa mi faceva rabbrividire. Guardare i film romantici... sì, ma quando alla fine si sposavano, una morsa d'angoscia.

Sola ma non sola, appunto amicizie, lavoro, soprattutto mia figlia. 

Ammetto però che è anche faticoso.
Non ho sostegni, devo occuparmi di tutto da sola, qualche volta posso chiedere un aiuto ma più spesso no..
Se mi ammalo, devo cmq continuare a badare a Fra.
Devo stare attenta alle scadenze, organizzare, spostarmi, sempre da sola.
E' faticoso.

Era faticoso anche prima, non avevo 'sto gran sostegno dal mio ex... ma era comunque una presenza che in caso di necessità poteva, per dire, andare in posta. I contro erano peggio, e infatti mi sono sentita sollevata quando è finita. Ma.

Non sono sola, non ho "paura della solitudine".
Ma l'idea di una persona con la quale stare bene e condividere la quotidianità, non è brutta ora.


----------



## Sole (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è quello che penso anch'io
> 
> sia che si tratti di trovare un nuovo compagno, sia che si decida di non volere anltre convivenze
> 
> ...


Primo: io ho letto poco della discussione, ma qualcuno ha detto che iniziare una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione è una scelta che non farebbe per non far soffrire i figli. Non perchè sarebbe la scelta migliore per sè.

Secondo: attenzione, perchè parlare per ipotesi non è attendibile. Chi si separa deve rinunciare all'idea di famiglia. E chi non è arrivato a quello stadio non ha nemmeno la più vaga idea della lacerazione e del distacco che avviene tra moglie e marito, pur partendo con le migliori intenzioni: le strade si dividono e si resta soli. E la solitudine fa paura.

Trovatemi qualcuno che si è separato e ha rinunciato volontariamente (non suo malgrado) all'idea di creare un'altra famiglia per il bene dei figli. Allora possiamo parlarne. Fino a quel momento è come parlare della fame nel mondo con la pancia piena.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Primo: io ho letto poco della discussione, ma qualcuno ha detto che iniziare una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione è una scelta che non farebbe per non far soffrire i figli. Non perchè sarebbe la scelta migliore per sè.
> 
> Secondo: attenzione, perchè parlare per ipotesi non è attendibile. Chi si separa deve rinunciare all'idea di famiglia. E chi non è arrivato a quello stadio non ha nemmeno la più vaga idea della lacerazione e del distacco che avviene tra moglie e marito, pur partendo con le migliori intenzioni: le strade si dividono e si resta soli. E la solitudine fa paura.
> 
> Trovatemi qualcuno che si è separato e ha rinunciato volontariamente (non suo malgrado) all'idea di creare un'altra famiglia per il bene dei figli. Allora possiamo parlarne. Fino a quel momento è come parlare della fame nel mondo con la pancia piena.


Sole dei che si sono separati e uno é rimasto vedovo solo una ha iniziato una convivenza. Gli altri hanno un "fidanzsto/a" del quale i figli sono venuti a conoscenza molto lentamente e che per ora non convive con loro. I figli sono molto legati all'altro genitore e al momento sono convinti sia la scelta giusta per loro.
Io non credo ci sia una scelta corretta dipende da molti fattori, ognuno di noi sa cosa è meglio per se stesso e per i propri figli.
E comunque io non credo che sicuramente una nuova convivenza fatebbe soffrire un figlio. Io dico che se capissi che mio figlio non consivide questa mia scelta rinuncerei alla convivenza e aspetterei tempi migliori per eiproporla vivendo forse in maniera un po sacrificata la mia nuova storia ma con meno aggiunta di sensi di colpa che giá avrei per aver tolto loro la quotidianitá con un uomo che non amo ma che é loro padre.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sole dei che si sono separati e uno é rimasto vedovo solo una ha iniziato una convivenza. Gli altri hanno un "fidanzsto/a" del quale i figli sono venuti a conoscenza molto lentamente e che per ora non convive con loro. I figli sono molto legati all'altro genitore e al momento sono convinti sia la scelta giusta per loro.
> Io non credo ci sia una scelta corretta dipende da molti fattori, ognuno di noi sa cosa è meglio per se stesso e per i propri figli.
> E comunque io non credo che sicuramente una nuova convivenza fatebbe soffrire un figlio. Io dico che se capissi che mio figlio non consivide questa mia scelta rinuncerei alla convivenza e aspetterei tempi migliori per eiproporla vivendo forse in maniera un po sacrificata la mia nuova storia ma con meno aggiunta di sensi di colpa che giá avrei per aver tolto loro la quotidianitá con un uomo che non amo ma che é loro padre.


Dei miei amici (ho saltato un pezzo€


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sole dei che si sono separati e uno é rimasto vedovo solo una ha iniziato una convivenza. Gli altri hanno un "fidanzsto/a" del quale i figli sono venuti a conoscenza molto lentamente e che per ora non convive con loro. I figli sono molto legati all'altro genitore e al momento sono convinti sia la scelta giusta per loro.
> Io non credo ci sia una scelta corretta dipende da molti fattori, ognuno di noi sa cosa è meglio per se stesso e per i propri figli.
> E comunque io non credo che sicuramente una nuova convivenza fatebbe soffrire un figlio. Io dico che se capissi che mio figlio non consivide questa mia scelta rinuncerei alla convivenza e aspetterei tempi migliori per eiproporla vivendo forse in maniera un po sacrificata la mia nuova storia ma con meno aggiunta di sensi di colpa che giá avrei per aver tolto loro la quotidianitá con un uomo che non amo ma che é loro padre.


Io ripeto che non sono d'accordo col tagliarsi le palle dopo la separazione visto che per coerenza si dovrebbe continuare ad essere egoisti come lo si e' stati gia' dall'inizio del tradimento e sinceramente riporre tanta attenzione postuma al non creare disagio ai figli me pare ridicolo e solo compensativo di altri squilibri...

e qui veniamo alla domanda del secolo....

lasciando da parte le situazioni conflittuali estreme, vale la pena per una scopata extra beccarsi e dover scontare na condanna cosi' pesante?

quindi dando per scontato il possesso da parte di ognuno di un minimo di massa cerebrale, per me e' giustissima l'applicazione dell'intransigenza massima e si dovrebbe conseguentemente perdonare proprio per un cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io ripeto che non sono d'accordo col tagliarsi le palle dopo la separazione visto che per coerenza si dovrebbe continuare ad essere egoisti come lo si e' stati gia' dall'inizio del tradimento e sinceramente riporre tanta attenzione postuma al non creare disagio ai figli me pare ridicolo e solo compensativo di altri squilibri...
> 
> *e qui veniamo alla domanda del secolo....*
> 
> ...



la domanda del secolo...

ahahahahahahha


quanto tempo abbiamo per rispondere?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la domanda del secolo...
> 
> ahahahahahahha
> 
> ...



tic tac, tic tac, tic tac, tic tac..... daje! che il tempo stringe!:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte i figli.
> 
> Quando mi sono separata e ho cominciato a vivere finalmente per conto mio, mi si è levato un peso dal petto.
> Non ho sentito mai, neppure per un momento, la nostalgia di quello che avevo -e non avevo- prima.
> ...


:amici:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Primo: io ho letto poco della discussione, ma qualcuno ha detto che iniziare una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione è una scelta che non farebbe per non far soffrire i figli. Non perchè sarebbe la scelta migliore per sè.
> 
> Secondo: attenzione, perchè parlare per ipotesi non è attendibile. Chi si separa deve rinunciare all'idea di famiglia. E chi non è arrivato a quello stadio non ha nemmeno la più vaga idea della lacerazione e del distacco che avviene tra moglie e marito, pur partendo con le migliori intenzioni: le strade si dividono e si resta soli. E la solitudine fa paura.
> 
> Trovatemi qualcuno che si è separato e ha rinunciato volontariamente (non suo malgrado) all'idea di creare un'altra famiglia per il bene dei figli.* Allora possiamo parlarne. Fino a quel momento è come parlare della fame nel mondo con la pancia piena.*



su questo sono d'accordo

io ho una cugina che ha questa storia
divorziata a 28 anni (ora ne ha 39), un figlio di 17 anni che all'epoca del divorzio ne aveva 6, ha avuto qualche "fidanzato", ma non ha mai preso in considerazione l'idea di una convivenza stabile, nemmeno con l'uomo che sta frequentando adesso e che, per sua ammissione, ama almeno quanto aveva amato suo marito all'inizio della loro storia.
ovvio, è un caso


sul discorso solitudine: non pensi che la paura sia determinata dalle esigenze e dalla storia personale?
ripeto, a me l'idea di non avere un compagno fisso al fianco non mi spaventa affatto. 
sono e sono stata abbastanza sola anche all'interno del mio matrimonio


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io ripeto che non sono d'accordo col tagliarsi le palle dopo la separazione visto che per coerenza si dovrebbe continuare ad essere egoisti come lo si e' stati gia' dall'inizio del tradimento e sinceramente riporre tanta attenzione postuma al non creare disagio ai figli me pare ridicolo e solo compensativo di altri squilibri...
> 
> e qui veniamo alla domanda del secolo....
> 
> ...


Stermì sto parlando di separazione in generale e non esclusivamente a quelle dovute a un tradimento, ti sei focalizzato lì e non ti stacchi accidenti:smile:


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermì sto parlando di separazione in generale e non esclusivamente a quelle dovute a un tradimento, ti sei focalizzato lì e non ti stacchi accidenti:smile:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermì sto parlando di separazione in generale e non esclusivamente a quelle dovute a un tradimento, ti sei focalizzato lì e non ti stacchi accidenti:smile:


Ma stando come ho gia' detto in un sito di corna, a me la separazione a seguito del tradimento m'interessa di piu' perche' per far avvenire le altre separazioni, a parte ripeto ancora una volta le situazioni estreme e conflittuali al massimo, ce voleno proprio i bombardamenti di Dresda...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e qui veniamo alla domanda del secolo....
> 
> lasciando da parte le situazioni conflittuali estreme, vale la pena per una scopata extra beccarsi e dover scontare na condanna cosi' pesante?
> 
> ahahahah


NO. Assolutamente no. Se si hanno ben chiari gli obiettivi per cui si è deciso di mettere su famiglia dovrebbe essere come dici tu. Condivido.

Solo che a volte questo accade sia che si tratti di un individuo del tutto irresponsabile, sia che ha sbagliare arrivi anche chi di sale in zucca ne ha.

Quindi sarei meno categorico e l'accettazione, più che perdono, di un errore la ritengo trattabile perchè gli intenti condivisi di una coppia sono più vasti del solo sesso. Insomma, anche la persona tradita, una volta rilevati i fatti e verificati i nuovi propositi ha la responsabilità di non rischiare di buttare tutto all'aria. In certi casi questo forza il trascuramento delle necessità strettamente personali, ma perdere il controllo della situazione e reagire d'istinto è una soluzione rischiosa.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> NO. Assolutamente no. Se si hanno ben chiari gli obiettivi per cui si è deciso di mettere su famiglia dovrebbe essere come dici tu. Condivido.
> 
> Solo che a volte questo accade sia che si tratti di un individuo del tutto irresponsabile, sia che ha sbagliare arrivi anche chi di sale in zucca ne ha.
> 
> Quindi sarei meno categorico e l'accettazione, più che perdono, di un errore la ritengo trattabile perchè gli intenti condivisi di una coppia sono più vasti del solo sesso. Insomma, anche la persona tradita, una volta rilevati i fatti e verificati i nuovi propositi ha la responsabilità di non rischiare di buttare tutto all'aria. In certi casi questo forza il trascuramento delle necessità strettamente personali, ma perdere il controllo della situazione e reagire d'istinto è una soluzione rischiosa.


ma se permetti la responsabilita' di rischiare o meno di buttare tutto all'aria io al tradito non gliela do assolutamente...

chi ha premuto il grilletto e' il traditore e quindi il tradito dovrebbe, se vuole, abbozzare per ben altri motivi e non perche' si sente il carico di presunte responsabilita'...questa e' la trappola in cui si cerca di farli cadere ma bisognerebbe appunto evitare di cascarci...

e' come se mi rubassi in casa e poi la responsabilita' di mandarti in galera fosse la mia perche' ho chiamato la polizia...

nun se ne parla proprio...

ahahah


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La nascita di un fratello è uno dei cambiamenti più traumatici nella vita di un bambino. Dividere l'amore esclusivo di un genitore con un intruso (per cui il bambino, inizialmente, non prova il minimo affetto) può essere fonte di dolore. E ci sono fratelli che si detestano per tutta la vita. Io ne ho un esempio in famiglia: mio padre e sua sorella non si scambiano nemmeno gli auguri a Natale. Il motivo? La gelosia.
> 
> Se riusciamo a discutere senza idealizzare e tendere ai luoghi comuni, ci rendiamo conto che si tratta comunque di una scelta 'egoistica' da parte di un genitore che _può _far soffrire il proprio figlio. Ma razionalmente sappiamo che è giusto farla. E non per il bene del figlio (cazzata), ma perchè si desidera mettere al mondo un'altra creatura.
> 
> ...


Rischiamo entrambi di manipolare a nostro piacimento certe situazioni.

Invece io ti porto l'esempio di due fratelli che si ritrovano lontani e freddi con rapporti ridotti all'osso. Non conflittuali ma incapaci di avvicinarsi. Molto diversi caratterialmente, che non si rispettano come due fratelli ma fortunatamente si contengono ed evitano di degenerare. E' come se fossero appesi ad un filo, come se si odiassero quando in realtà si sentono lontani e vorrebbero essere più vicini. La cruda realtà è che questa loro incapacità, probabilmente, si porterà avanti per sempre. Sembra come non avessereo gli strumenti per fare qualcosa per loro che li avvicini come fratelli in un atto che, in fondo, dovrebbe essere uno dei più naturali e spontanei di questo mondo.

Domanda. Cos'è? Odio? Invidia? Rabbia? Gelosia? Antipatia?

E se fosse uno di quei sentimenti, cosi poco? Un solo e banale sentimento?
Io non credo, anche perchè conosco la risposta.Taglio corto. Da bambini hanno vissuto in un ambiente familiare conflittuale, dove quei sentimenti di cui prima non avevano neanche, per loro, una chiara collocazione. Nel tempo, tra di loro anche, non hanno fatto altro che replicare il clima in cui sono vissuti. Semplicemente non sapevano amare. Oggi ci provano, tutto sembra andar bene, ma non saranno mai pienamente dei fratelli.

Dico sempre che la separazione è il fallimento peggiore di una coppia. Ma detta cosi, in verità, è una opinione molto limitata.
Perchè è vero che la separazione evita ulteriori ed inutili sofferenze, ma bisogna tener conto di come si è arrivati, e in quali condizioni, a quella scelta. Spesso, purtroppo i danni sono stati già fatti. Con Sterminator stavamo già accennando a questo.

Pertanto un figlio, a seconda anche della sua età, accetta, in modo più o meno favorevole, eventuali traslazioni della coppia a seconda dei rapporti pregressi e attuali vissuti con la famiglia d'origine.

Un ragazzo, che dopo aver vissuto un'esperienza famigliare disastrosa e fallimentare, può benissimo trovare in un nuovo "genitore" il capro espiatorio su cui sfogare le sue frustrazioni. Non hai poteri e possibilità di intervenire su un caso simile, non più. Certo che poi sovviene l'accettazione forzata ma personalmente qualche scrupolo me lo farei. E' solo un esempio, e banale anche, ma non è che i conflitti nascono dal nulla o che abbiano un significato meno rilevante.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Mah sono molto d'accordo con farfalla...
Poi ho chiesto a delle mie conoscenti separate...
Tutte concordi eh no caro mio...se sono separata è anche perchè ne avevo le palle piene di un uomo per casa...
Adesso ho la mia vita e frequento chi mi pare...ma la convivenza con un altro uomo non la desidero affatto...

Ho chiesto a mia moglie...
Anche lei dice...
Se me separo...omini par casa basta!

Stermy e se la scopata extra che ti fai....è quella del secolo?

La migliore che tu potessi immaginare?


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo
> 
> io ho una cugina che ha questa storia
> divorziata a 28 anni (ora ne ha 39), un figlio di 17 anni che all'epoca del divorzio ne aveva 6, ha avuto qualche "fidanzato", ma non ha mai preso in considerazione l'idea di una convivenza stabile, nemmeno con l'uomo che sta frequentando adesso e che, per sua ammissione, ama almeno quanto aveva amato suo marito all'inizio della loro storia.
> ...


Penso che allontanarsi da un compagno quando il rapporto non ha più nulla da dare possa essere liberatorio. Penso che chi non ha mai avuto modo di sperimentare la propria libertà in modo pieno, possa trovare molto piacevole la solitudine. Ma penso anche che quando ci imbattiamo in un uomo di cui ci innamoriamo (cosa che può anche non succedere mai), sia molto più probabile che desideriamo vivere insieme a lui, prima o poi.

Non tutti la pensano così, me ne rendo conto. C'è anche chi trova nella maternità tutto quello di cui ha bisogno, investendo affettivamente nei figli e dando priorità al ruolo genitoriale per compensare il senso di colpa che tutti i separati, chi più o chi meno, hanno. Va benissimo, ci mancherebbe. 

Ma io la penso diversamente. E penso che nelle esperienze bisogna passarci, prima di dire 'io farei così'. Perchè fino a pochi mesi fa io ero convinta che la mia famiglia sarebbe rimasta unita nonostante tutto e che mai mi sarei posta il problema di un nuovo compagno: semplicemente non ci sarebbe stato. Non c'era spazio per lui, non lo volevo e non lo cercavo. Oggi vedo le cose in modo molto diverso.


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah. Però per avere una storia VERA con una persona devi anche viverci, altrimenti resta sempre una cosa a metà. Questa è la mia esperienza. Poi le tempistiche sono soggettive, certo... Ma giocare a fare i fidanzatini che magari tra figli, lavoro e impegni vari riescono a vedersi soltanto qualche sera a settimana per quanto potrebbe durare? Realisticamente parlando...
> 
> Per me sarebbe frustrante. In una relazione importante c'è anche bisogno di continuità, costanza e quotidianità. Poi, per carità, ci sono anche quelli che riescono a viversi le storie a distanza. Per me una situazione del genere a tempo indeterminato sarebbe insostenibile, prima o poi questa distanza deve annullarsi. Ma mi riferisco ad una storia importante. L'amante o l'amica con cui trombo può anche abitare a 1000 km di distanza e venire da me solo per trombare, no problem. Ma la mia compagna no. E se ha dei figli il modo per conciliare le cose lo si trova... Basta avere l'intelligenza necessaria per capire che il rispetto dei ruoli viene prima. Si può fare anche coabitando. Mai mi sognerei di arrogarmi diritti di padre nei confronti di bambini che un padre ce l'hanno già! Ma questo non significa che io debba starmene formalmente fuori dalla sua vita o che non possa costruire qualcosa di concreto insieme a lei. Se si arriva a questi livelli allora forse è il rapporto genitori-figli ad avere qualcosa di insano. Insomma i figli devono anche capire che i genitori sono esseri umani ed hanno diritto all'individualità, come tutti.


Sarai pure un peggioratore, ma sono sempre d'accordo con te!


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che tutto si può superare nella vita se c'è comunque amore e comprensione? che anche se ci sono drammi si sta comunque insieme e si superano?


Lo penso anch'io 

Gli sbagli si faranno sempre, preservare un figlio dal dolore non è mai possibile. Sostenerlo nel dolore, invece, si può.


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sarai pure un peggioratore, ma sono sempre d'accordo con te!


Perché nella teoria abbiamo sempre voti alti (e pure nella pratica, in realtà), peccato che ad un certo punto del percorso ci sia quel maledettissimo bicchier d'acqua in cui ci si perde...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché nella teoria abbiamo sempre voti alti (e pure nella pratica, in realtà), peccato che ad un certo punto del percorso ci sia quel maledettissimo bicchier d'acqua in cui ci si perde...



Gekino ma dormi ogni tanto tu??


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Gekino ma dormi ogni tanto tu??


No. 
Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!

Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo. 
Non ce la posso fare. :sbatti: 
Chiedo umilmente perdono a tutti i veneti e le venete del forum. 


Insomma, buongiorno!  :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!
> 
> Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
giorno!!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!
> 
> Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo.
> ...



Buongiorno (non sono veneta e porto il reggiseno)


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!
> 
> Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo.
> ...



anche li'poco vestite eh???....che fatica far finta di niente....
oco che il Contin viene proprio da li'...ahhahhah


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!
> 
> Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo.
> ...


anche a me il dialetto veneto sta sul cazzo....e' perfetto per i servi...

infatti quanno chiami un veneto che nun conosci te risponne...COMANDIII!...

ahahahah


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

qui noi finiamo con "neh" e mi sto sulle balle da sola:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> qui noi finiamo con "neh" e mi sto sulle balle da sola:mrgreen:


O basta né. Parla pi nén, dime pi niente.


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!
> 
> Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo.
> ...


buongiorno se hai bisogno do scopare scopa la piazza no?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno (non sono veneta e porto il reggiseno)


buongiorno bene che non sei veneta...... peccato per la seconda:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno bene che non sei veneta...... *peccato per la seconda:mrgreen::mrgreen:*


chi ti ha detto che porta la seconda? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno bene che non sei veneta...... peccato per la seconda:mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> qui noi finiamo con "neh" e mi sto sulle balle da sola:mrgreen:


neh, ce piace la mentaaa??

dio faust free nun sta inkazzata a prima mattina...magna prima armeno...

ahahahah...


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno bene che non sei veneta...... peccato per la seconda:mrgreen::mrgreen:


DEVE....

capiscamme'...

ahahahahah


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno (non sono veneta e porto il reggiseno)


Bene. 1 punto per te! 



lothar57 ha detto:


> anche li'poco vestite eh???....che fatica far finta di niente....
> *oco che il Contin viene proprio da li*'...ahhahhah


Pure lui non porta la biancheria? Lo sospettavo.



exStermy ha detto:


> anche a me il dialetto veneto sta sul cazzo....e' perfetto per i servi...
> 
> infatti quanno chiami un veneto che nun conosci *te risponne...COMANDIII!*...
> 
> ahahahah


Uhm, io sto in un ufficio co' 4 zoccole. Dici che funziona uguale?


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> DEVE....
> 
> capiscamme'...
> 
> ahahahahah


azz...  stamm a livell dà 5^ 6^ taglia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> neh, ce piace la mentaaa??
> 
> dio faust free nun sta inkazzata a prima mattina...magna prima armeno...
> 
> ahahahah...



faust è il boia....

mica sono incazzata, e me ne  vanto pure!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bene. 1 punto per te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per me si....se so' come quelle sfogacazzi che ho trovato io, hai svortato...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz...  stamm a livell dà 5^ 6^ taglia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

(sospiro)

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> (sospiro)
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!
> 
> Dimenticavo: l'accento veneto mi sta sui coglioni. Quel 'sai?' alla fine di ogni fottuta frase mi irrita come poche cose al mondo.
> ...


ciao


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> DEVE....
> 
> capiscamme'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Stermi, bisogna sempre spiegargli tutto


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermi, bisogna sempre spiegargli tutto


ma in corsia e' abituato coi disegnini...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> Ho un sonno fottuto, devo lavorare, ho bisogno di scopare e oggi a quanto pare è sciopero nazionale del reggiseno. Ecchecazzo: copritevi!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

